# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Mavmins PQR Profiles

## Mavmins

CBA to maintain this page its too long so here's the short version

The opener is a key hold - it has 2 modes, if CDs are ENABLED it will .... Fire elemental totem -> Stormlash totem -> jade serpent potion -> cast Elemental Blast
If CDs are disabled it will ...... Searing totem -> cast Elemental Blast

NEW Fury Warrior Profile
I'm pretty confident this is just about the best DPS profile out there for fury, supports Galakras trinket and T16 bonus - some of the extra options the old one had might be missing but if you post what they are i might add them back in. Would be interested to see this tested versus some of the paid ones.

Thanks to my testers for this profile

Protection Warrior Profile
Works great for me, don't think it needs any work, full of options and does some mean DPS.

Destruction Warlock profile
This hasn't been changed for a while and needs work but I'm not inclined to do it at the moment

Nilrem's Destruction Edit
Nilrem has done a lot of work and probably fixed most things so give this a try if you liked my original



Now to save me getting annoyed later, if something doesn't work here's what you need to tell me

1 - Which profile are you using
2 - Link me your armory - masked one obviously
3 - Link me your talents and glyphs
4 - Describe the problem
5 - What were you doing at the time
6 - What boss was it on, does it have any funny mechanics

If you don't do that I will completely ignore your problem !


Now when to comes to rotations, if you are so convinced it is doing something wrong, which would mean you disagree with simcraft, then unless you can provide me with a complete simcraft rotation that sims at least 5k DPS higher which I can plug into simcraft and test myself, don't even bother saying anything. Waaaa its pooling too much rage etc, fix it yourself if you don't like it unless you can back it up with hard numbers that don't come from you hitting a training dummy !

----------


## Mavmins

reserved for later

----------


## derfred

So awesome! As Ive said before, youre profiles is the best out there, thanks for all your hard work!

Any chance of an affliction profile? =)

----------


## Aegeus

Welcome back!

----------


## Nerder

You know, you are hard to get ahold of on skype now adays sir. I've been trying to tell you a few things that would be good

----------


## Mavmins

Got a baby on the way so im not on the pc much ! Wrote my prot warrior offline and only logged on to test/ debug it. I'll be on tomorrow probably

----------


## supermann

awesome work, again

----------


## krisstychy

great job mate

----------


## bu_ba_911

> great job mate


we talking about the baby or his profiles  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

> we talking about the baby or his profiles


Dunno about the poster you quoted but I say gl with the baby.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## Mavmins

thanks  :Big Grin:  Can see me not having much time for profiles and such soon so I'm trying to burst a few out. Arms is on the way soon, but will need testing and feedback.

----------


## Ninjaderp

GZ on the baby!

And dont burn yourslelf out with profiles in-between, babysteps!  :Wink:

----------


## billybuffalo

Wish I had a prot warrior now. You destro and ele profiles are the best out there. This prot warrior profile is gonna be just as good I am sure.

----------


## daveyboyuk

did flex earlier with youre prot warrior impressive very smooth no issues at all

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Mav, thank you so much for taking the time out of your busy schedule to work on these profiles. I can't wait to test out the profile for prot warrior since I've desperately been needing one for awhile. Thanks again, and good luck with the baby!

----------


## Hirobo

This profile will get a lot more attention now i think with the complete destruction of the Demo spec. Pun intended.

----------


## nebmyers

Warlock rotation stops when second darksoul is on CD.

----------


## Mavmins

Can you post all your talents / glyphs pls and ill check it out

----------


## nebmyers

http://www.wowhead.com/talent#oHE|mRwMab

Infact it's quite weird, sometimes it stops working after you use the second charge and sometimes it doesn't, not sure what's up.

----------


## Mavmins

ok i'll check it out tonight when i get in from work, can you also post a screenshot of your PQI settings ? that will help me use the same options as you to narrow it down

----------


## Mavmins

I have a working resto shammy and arms warrior profile, if there are any volunteers to test it ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I would love to but my shammy is lvl7 and I dont have a 2hander for my warr, there must be someone though ^^

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

I can test both if you'd like

----------


## temp123

High quality like always sir

----------


## shuklu

I have a ilvl 550 resto shaman, and I'm willing to test the profile through lfr and flex if needed.

----------


## Mavmins

Here is a link to resto shaman alpha DOWNLOAD

This is basically my shell and options wrapped around Vachiusa data file which is basically Sheuron's engine so it isnt perfect, I just didn't like the feel of some options. I hope to cut it over to the new Nova healing engine when bu_ba has finished it which looks great so far. it isnt optimised, im looking for some feedback

DO NOT use Auto Focus Threat Tank in 25man, it will go nuts, im working on this still.

If you click enable dps above mana, it will perform a dps rotation when you have more than the mana % set in the box, works quite well i think, healing is OFC prioritised, so it dps's when nothign else to do, the profile will lightning bolt all the time instead of idle so take the teluric currents glyph

Auto Ascendance pops when x players are under low hp number, I will add this low hp as a setting to tweak, also healing tide totem the same




Here is a link to my Arms Warrior DOWNLOAD

not quite so many keybinds as my prot one  :Stick Out Tongue:  test it out, lemme know what works what you think isnt quite right




Both profiles are implemented as Icy-veins told me to do it, so if you're a warrior or shammy pro and know better, give me some feedback and I will improve them


Once I've had some feedback I'll add to main post

----------


## Mavmins

anyone had a chance to try shammy yet ? im gettin some wierd issues with it i cant explain like the dps bit not working when it should

----------


## jshookz

prot warrior profile work?

----------


## Mavmins

yeah works a treat only arms warrior and resto shaman are in testing atm

----------


## sefirott09

you upgrade the elemental shaman pvp 5.4 ?

----------


## Mavmins

nope, what needs changing ?

----------


## Mavmins

defo a problem with the RESTO shammy profile, im working on it

----------


## sefirott09

not working Unleash Elements shaman elemental and shaman resto  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

thanks for the feedback, can you just clarify some things

In the ELEMENTAL profile, have you taken the primal elementalist talent ? The profile won't use UE without it as its a DPS loss

In the RESTO profile there are a bunch of bugs im working on but UE is only meant to go off before a healing rain, i haven't coded it to go off anywhen else, can you check it on a healing rain cast please in a LFR or something, if no one needs healing it wont use it

----------


## sholee

Hi, I have a question. There is a setting to cast auto ROF. Isnt it posible to make it cast it on target that youre attacking instead on mouse position..looks kinda funny to cast rof anywhere  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi, I have a question. There is a setting to cast auto ROF. Isnt it posible to make it cast it on target that youre attacking instead on mouse position..looks kinda funny to cast rof anywhere


Hi, PQR cant auto place these AoE's directly under targets like Honorbuddy can. Thats why it is on mouseover.

----------


## Mavmins

Yeah I keep asking about PQR3 and the ability to dump AoE on a unit, but alas it hasn't happened yet, its not ideal but RoF has a reduced chance to generate embers now so not quite as important as it was in 5.3

----------


## tigole1

mavin are you working on that resto shaman profile?

----------


## sholee

Thank you for quick answer,Im rly sorry to spamm your thread with stupid questions but how does it work if you fight a council like bosses where you have more bosses like klaxxi and protectors,do I have to havoc the bosses alone or is it handled by the rotation? once again sorry but I just want to learn to use your rotation better.

----------


## Mavmins

> Thank you for quick answer,Im rly sorry to spamm your thread with stupid questions but how does it work if you fight a council like bosses where you have more bosses like klaxxi and protectors,do I have to havoc the bosses alone or is it handled by the rotation? once again sorry but I just want to learn to use your rotation better.


You do it yourself in this profile, I don't auto handle boss target, I don't have the time to implement it and I don't play my lock anymore so its just a dps rotation that doesn't let you afk if you wanna max numbers




> mavin are you working on that resto shaman profile?


yes, I fixed a ton of stuff last night and will hopefully fix anything else today, havent decided if I'll release it yet or not after I only got 1 piece of feedback, or I might leave it until I plug the new Nova healing engine into it, not decided

----------


## billybuffalo

Hey Mav, is 2.0 the latest on the destro profile? Download link not working right now.

----------


## Mavmins

> Hey Mav, is 2.0 the latest on the destro profile? Download link not working right now.


Yeah all I did was update to account for KJC changes, what else needs fixing ? I'm not adding boss specifics, people can stop being lazy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mavmins

Fury Warrior Alpha to test
DOWNLOAD
Supports Single, 2-4 and 5+ targets, CDs etc
Written differently to my other profiles so please let me know what it does / doesn't do and i can tweak / update


Resto shaman nearly at the point im happy with it and same with arms warrior

----------


## supermann

> Fury Warrior Alpha to test
> DOWNLOAD
> Supports Single, 2-4 and 5+ targets, CDs etc
> Written differently to my other profiles so please let me know what it does / doesn't do and i can tweak / update
> 
> 
> Resto shaman nearly at the point im happy with it and same with arms warrior


awesome work so far,
best profiles, mostly better then the paid one`s.
Maybe u can change the shield Block - shield barrier one in ure prot warrior profile?
so it will cast barrier 2 if shield block is up and enough rage is there ? Treshhold 60 Rage or so ?
greetz,
back 2 testin.

----------


## Mavmins

> awesome work so far,
> best profiles, mostly better then the paid one`s.
> Maybe u can change the shield Block - shield barrier one in ure prot warrior profile?
> so it will cast barrier 2 if shield block is up and enough rage is there ? Treshhold 60 Rage or so ?
> greetz,
> back 2 testin.


yeah I'll add that in for you, I hadn't considered them together, they don't share a CD or anything do they ?

Any feedback on the arms / fury one is good because my warrior has awful gear and isnt even hit capepd so i cant do a dps comparison vs other profiles and i wrote the fury one completley differently to my others.

if there is somethign that doesnt work as well than in a paid profile, if you tell me what it is I can look into fixing it, might be something simple like an ability rage limit or something

----------


## Xalk

Hello Mavmins,

thank you for your great profiles. Can you add the mocking Banner in your Prot Warrior Profile?

----------


## Mavmins

yeah no problem, do you just want a hotkey or some kind of auto one ?
if auto what logic would you want it under ?

----------


## Warill1990

Like your prot warrior profile! its so nice  :Smile:  and thanks for all the time you doing to this!<3

----------


## Cranley123

the link for ur arms alpha test is broken, i am already testing fury, if you wish i can test arms as well

----------


## Ehnoah

Fury Profie runs pretty smooth on DPS Dummy I will try in Raids later. Awesome work thanks a lot  :Wink:

----------


## Mavmins

> the link for ur arms alpha test is broken, i am already testing fury, if you wish i can test arms as well


heres a new link, should work, thanks !

DOWNLOAD

ive tested the profiles on dummie and they work, what I really need to know is, what isn't optimal, is it using one spell in the wrong palce or something etc,

----------


## Whatsmyname

Which key do you need to push to switch to aoe with your shaman profile? Or is there a key which you need to hold down?

----------


## surfman

Absolutely the best profiles out there .. really wanted to say thanks for sharing.

----------


## Mavmins

> Which key do you need to push to switch to aoe with your shaman profile? Or is there a key which you need to hold down?


The elemental one ? Its either, you can set aoe key hold or toggle it on off, just go into the hotkey config by clicking the right facing arrow in pqinterface

----------


## blaythe

Dropping in to say I'm proud of you Mav! Keep it up buddy. :3

----------


## BroloElCunado

Fury profile doesn't use stormbolt on CD : (

----------


## Whatsmyname

> The elemental one ? Its either, you can set aoe key hold or toggle it on off, just go into the hotkey config by clicking the right facing arrow in pqinterface


Alright, found it. 
+Rep for the profile.  :Smile:

----------


## Cranley123

Regarding the Fury and Arms profile. Your profile auto uses Blood bath if we choose that even if I disable Offensive cooldowns. Is there a way u can disable that, because I like to manually use cd's like Blood bath, I havent tested Stormbolt, but I will. The only thing with stormbolt is to make sure the profile uses it in conjunction with Collosus Smash.
Also, about Bladestorm, if you have seen Failroads Fury profile, it uses Bladestorm only when we pop Blood bath and when the warrior is enraged for the extra dmg on Bladestorm with enrage. Your current profile in aoe mode ignores that. If you could also add that it would be awesome

But Great Profile so far, if there is anything else I will let you know  :Smile: 

PS: Sorry if I sound too much of a nitpicker, but I just wanted to help make this profile really amazing!  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Profile devs needs us to pick the nits to help improve the profiles, dont worry about that ^^

----------


## Mavmins

> Fury profile doesn't use stormbolt on CD : (


it currently uses stormbolt when colossus smash is on the target which si what Cranley123 seems to mention below, so I think that is working as intended.




> Regarding the Fury and Arms profile. Your profile auto uses Blood bath if we choose that even if I disable Offensive cooldowns. Is there a way u can disable that, because I like to manually use cd's like Blood bath, I havent tested Stormbolt, but I will. The only thing with stormbolt is to make sure the profile uses it in conjunction with Collosus Smash.
> Also, about Bladestorm, if you have seen Failroads Fury profile, it uses Bladestorm only when we pop Blood bath and when the warrior is enraged for the extra dmg on Bladestorm with enrage. Your current profile in aoe mode ignores that. If you could also add that it would be awesome
> 
> But Great Profile so far, if there is anything else I will let you know 
> 
> PS: Sorry if I sound too much of a nitpicker, but I just wanted to help make this profile really amazing!


Bloodbath was copied from my prot profile which always uses it so i'll fix it for the fury one to it'll go off if you toggle CDs or manually use it

I basically I implemented this Fury Warrior DPS Rotation, Cooldowns, and Abilities (WoW MoP 5.4) - Icy Veins which said to use Bladestorm when its ready but if its better to line up with bloodbath then I can do that too

Nitpicking is fine, thats what I need because I can make the profile like icy-veins says but I dunno if thats the best way or not, so its only with feedback like yours I can tweak it and make it better

----------


## Cranley123

The thing is with Bladestorm for the only reason a fury warrior would get Bloodbath in 5.4 is to go with Bladestorm if they are TG. The Bleed dmg on the adds really ends being a lot in the long run. Especially with Bladestorm getting a 60 second cd since it lines up perfectly with Bladestorm. So before Bladestorming, profile will have to check for 2 things Bloodbath/enrage effect on player for longer than 3 seconds

Please also change for the coding for the arms profile for Bloodbath as well  :Smile:  Thanks  :Big Grin:  

I will get back to you if I find something else  :Smile:

----------


## coiso

my warlock is not using Chaos Bolt with default settings, is it as intended?

----------


## Mavmins

yes, you need to activate your dark soul cooldown OR disable the ability that says 'Ember Save ChaosBolt' because tis saving embers for you to do max burst when DarkSoul is ready

----------


## Waffle

Should you keep it checked even w/o the ToT tier two piece bonus?

----------


## Mavmins

yeah and set the value to something useful, 20 seconds is default. What that means is that 20 seconds before dark soul is ready it starts saving embers so that when you activate darksoul it can max burst dmg

----------


## Mavmins

*Added to main page and released*

ARMS WARRIOR
FURY WARRIOR
RESTO SHAMAN

Updated Prot profile with a Mocking Banner Hotkey
Updated Prot profile so use both shield barrier and block if you select the BOTH mode
Updated Fury and Arms with Cranley123 feedback

Download profiles from front page and then they will update through PQR from now on - THEY WILL NOT UPDATE THROUGH PQR IF YOU DONT REDOWNLOAD v1.1 FROM MAIN PAGE - APPLIES TO WARRIOR AND RESTO SHAMAN PROFILES

----------


## Xalk

> yeah no problem, do you just want a hotkey or some kind of auto one ?
> if auto what logic would you want it under ?


It would be great if I can use Mocking Banner by Hotkey.

----------


## Mavmins

if you download the latest version from the first page I have added the key for you, so you can set it in the profile hotkeys in pqinterface

----------


## Ehnoah

Thanks so much Mavmins for Warrior Profiles!

----------


## BroloElCunado

> it currently uses stormbolt when colossus smash is on the target which si what Cranley123 seems to mention below, so I think that is working as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodbath was copied from my prot profile which always uses it so i'll fix it for the fury one to it'll go off if you toggle CDs or manually use it
> 
> I basically I implemented this Fury Warrior DPS Rotation, Cooldowns, and Abilities (WoW MoP 5.4) - Icy Veins which said to use Bladestorm when its ready but if its better to line up with bloodbath then I can do that too
> 
> Nitpicking is fine, thats what I need because I can make the profile like icy-veins says but I dunno if thats the best way or not, so its only with feedback like yours I can tweak it and make it better


Colossus smash or not it's not casting storm bolt for me. Lining it up with CS is ideal of course but if you wait any more than a second or two its going to be a loss in dps overall. I'd prefer to just throw it on cooldown in a pve setting if its not within a few seconds of CS.

----------


## Mavmins

Arms / Fury 1.15 - StormBolt fixed i think

Update Arms and Fury profile and let me know if that fixes it ? Think it was a spellID problem

----------


## Cranley123

There is 1 problem with the fury profile (havent checked if the same problem is with Arms profile or not) in fights. Your profile does not like to use Execute be it under 20% or with 4 pc proc. Please fix that  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

currently its set to only go off under 20% pre colossus smash if you have max rage and colossus smash isnt ready in the next 2 global cooldowns
once colossus smash is on the target under 20% then it should spam execute
i think thats working as intended as you want to pool rage to spam during CS

i dont know what the 4pc proc is, can you link pls ?

----------


## Cranley123

4pc set bonus basically gives ur Bloodthirst a chance to proc execute over 20% hp on a boss, and if it procs under 20% the Execute will be Rage Free. If you can due to our 4 piece and the basic gear level at the present moment we don't need to save rage during CS for Execute as much. So, pre CS phase it can use execute if it has over 50 to 60% rage does not need to be @ max rage, since that is dps loss. 

Our set bonus is linked below
Warrior Tier 16 (T16) Set Bonuses - Warrior - Icy Veins Forums

----------


## Mavmins

ok i can add in a check for the death sentence buff for under 20% and change the threshold for execute. Do you want it to execute above 20% if CS is on target and death sentence procs ?

----------


## supermann

hey Mav, thx 4 the quick work, but seems my Warri want use anything in Raid - not Barrir and not block, cant figure it out why at the moment.

----------


## Mavmins

im using block & barrier right now in LFR and its working properly, anything specific happening your end ?

----------


## supermann

not sure why
Mode is Block + Barrier
Hp is under 70%
CD is on/off (testet both)
debug/PQI doesnt say anything what goes wrong


edit: testet it after reinstallin PQR and only your newest protwarrior profile - no changes, barrier and block did not work by itself

----------


## Mavmins

It might not show up under ability log, I've noticed a lot of spells don't . Check your buffs and debuffs during combat. I see mine being used on my buffs list rather than log. Also can prolly check in dog meter to see absorbs etc

----------


## supermann

> It might not show up under ability log, I've noticed a lot of spells don't . Check your buffs and debuffs during combat. I see mine being used on my buffs list rather than log. Also can prolly check in dog meter to see absorbs etc


tested.
Your "old" profile would show block and barrier in the ability log.
In Skada Healing only the manually used barriers shown. Tested with one times use, 2 Times and so on...
I notice that in chat the switch between barrier, block and Barrier+Block not shown @ the moment, only in PQI i can see the right setting that will be used @ the moment.
It definitivly not use barrier and block in last version of ur awesome profile.

----------


## Mavmins

no idea whats going on, ive done 4 LFRs back to back with block+barrier and its working fine but it doesnt show in PQI ability log

ive fixed the double interrupt problem on another note, and identified a bug with colossus smash which i think ive fixed but need to get a lfr to pop to test

----------


## Cranley123

but yeah max the proc execute during CS would be amazing if u can code that in

----------


## Mavmins

do you want it to execute whenever CS is up ? so above and below 20% ?

----------


## supermann

2 be sure i`ve installed weakauras :-)

I have no uptime from block or barrier by itself.
Maybe it helps - when i switch 2 only barrier or only block - its the same.
No Def comes up by itself.

LoL - figured it out:



dropped rarely under 50% life - so i have to set the HP treshold up - now it works...

----------


## Mavmins

are you sure they are ticked in PQI ? if they aren't ticked they wont activate even if a value is set

----------


## Mavmins

I have mine set to 95%  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## repoocekim

Hi Mav, thanks for the profile. I've done some testing with your arms profile on the dummy vs repli's profile, and even his old 5.3 failroad profile is doing roughly 15k more dps, Any ideas?

----------


## Mavmins

nope, I just implemented the icy-veins guide and wait for feedback from you guys on what to improve. 
Is his auto using some CDs maybe and mine are all toggles, am I saving too much rage ? Am i not stacking certain cds with abilities, if you send me the profiles I can take a look but Im no warrior expert.

From a theorycraft POV I implemented the icy-veins guide correctly, how accurate and in depth that guide is, i couldn't tell you sorry

----------


## Fourtress

Thanks for the prot warrior profile increased my threat by a tonne great work thanks for the time you have put in!

----------


## Mavmins

All 3 warrior profiles updated with new interrupt ability
Arms has minor tweak but need feedback !

Fury tweaked execute with no colossu smash but I havent included the t16 bonus cause no one has said whether they want to use execute above 20%

----------


## healzzz

Are there any DPS reports for the Ele Shaman profile? Love your work Mavmins, great job updating all this!

----------


## Mavmins

not seen any direct comparisons, trouble with them is you have to set up the profiles to use cds in the same way, but no one has ever complained about it, aoe could be slightly better maybe but single target is spot on

just need to improve warrior ones !

----------


## Cranley123

sorry for the late reponse but yeah, when 4 pc procs and CS is under 10 seconds from being used its best to delay execute for under CS period, after 20% just make it use proc ASAP. 

Also yeah atm your profile is saving a bit too much rage, at our ilvl currently fury does not have rage issues so we can be more aggressive with using more abilities. if you want just for you to check i can upload failroads profile for u to check

----------


## Mavmins

ill try and add that in tonight, i changed the execute on fury profile to go off without CS if you have over 65 rage i think it was

----------


## damadorpl

> ill try and add that in tonight, i changed the execute on fury profile to go off without CS if you have over 65 rage i think it was


one request - could you change hotkeys to use mouse wheel up / down - for changing number of enemies 
and second thing - i test it on lvl 15 fury human - afet setiing using cooldown ON via hotkey - it go auto to off after few swings - its because low level ? or soemthing not rignt ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ What CD's do you even have at lvl15, I doubt if any.

----------


## damadorpl

> ^ What CD's do you even have at lvl15, I doubt if any.


just asking  :Smile:  as i try still to understand wow api and lua  :Smile:  now i see that there is function that auto off cd if not used or not yet learned ... and from other thread i see that there is no chance to bing mouse wheel up/down ...

----------


## Mavmins

Fury update

Fixed Avatar
Added support for Warrior T16 4PC
Added in two new PQI options

HSThreshold and EXECUTE Threshold

if you enable these you can set your own rage dump values, so if you set HSThreshold to 60 then the profile will dump rage using HS when you are over 60 rage WITHOUT COLOSSUS SMASH, same with Execute, set your own dump values so people stop telling me it pools too much  :Stick Out Tongue: 


+ Minor updates to PROT and ARMS profiles too

----------


## shodnorse

Hi Mavmins! 

Hopefully you are doing pretty well! I am using you profile for my elem spec and I like it! But, I have one issue I'd like to discuss. From time to time the rotaion just stops during the fight. The very last case: Siege of Orgrimmar, Malkorok, casts Seismic Slam on me and _"In addition, anyone hit by Seismic Slam is knocked into the air"_ Once I got down my rotation stoped... I am trying to switch btw AOE and Single mode, switch-on/switch-off CD mode, switch-on/switch-off Pause - nothing helps... And only the fight phase change it is running again.

Another similar case: Terrace of Endless Spring, Sha of Fear, Ominous Cackle cast on me and flying down - rotation doesn't work there as well.

Please advise maybe I am doing something wrong? And what to do in such cases if it is kowns issue/feature )

Thx a lot in advance!

----------


## Mavmins

Are you using stone bulwark totem by any chance ?

----------


## shodnorse

seems to be not

----------


## Mavmins

Hmmm can you post me a screen shot of your pqi settings, the functions page not hotkeys. What does PQI say when its frozen ? Do you have any focus targets etc ?

----------


## tigole1

hey mavins any support goign for resto shaman cooldowns like ascendence? and primal elemental?

----------


## shodnorse

Hi Mavmins, please see attached seetings screenshot



PQI says "pause" when its frozen, but as I said switching on/off "pause rotation" doesn't help. Just in case here is hotkeys screen as well



In Siege of Orgrimmar, Malkorok was in target in that moment.

----------


## Mavmins

> hey mavins any support goign for resto shaman cooldowns like ascendence? and primal elemental?


in what way ? there is auto ascendance option in PQI already which will go off if there are more than that number of low hp people in the raid, the LOWHPTHRESHOLD option sets what you consider low

it should already unleash elements before healing rain, what is missing that you need ?

----------


## Mavmins

> Hi Mavmins, please see attached seetings screenshot
> 
> Attachment 15657
> 
> PQI says "pause" when its frozen, but as I said switching on/off "pause rotation" doesn't help. Just in case here is hotkeys screen as well
> 
> Attachment 15659
> 
> In Siege of Orgrimmar, Malkorok was in target in that moment.


go into ability editor, then open my shaman abilities and open the -- pause -- ability

and remove the bottom check, something like unit can attack ("target","player") or something and see if that fixes it

----------


## healzzz

Is the Ele Shaman using a specific opener?

If not that would be something to add with a trigger

----------


## Mavmins

Apart from flameshock then lava burst what would be in it ? The cool downs pop in the right order

----------


## CodeMyLife

I asked my Ele shaman if he tried your profile bro and he seemed very happy with it! I tried to have feedback but he didn't seems to have anything to say beside it does the job in correct order.

I told him to register on OC and come to see you!

By the way I see you released many new profiles lately. I like that you over-use PQI hehe it's fun  :Smile: 

Keep up the good work buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Lexi777

PvE profiles? Or PvP

----------


## Mavmins

PvE profiles

And you can never have enough PQI options CML  :Stick Out Tongue:  it stops people complaining about tweaks, they can set the values themselves !
unless until someone creates some other way to save your own settings, cause i hate having to re set stuff up

----------


## Mavmins

fury warrior updated again, should work a bit slicker on executes now and use dragon roar properly

----------


## mrleo

how is the work on arms warrior going? i liked your rotation but i heard you guys were talking of too much rage savings ecc and were talking about fixing it... is it going somewhere? shall we start doing it? i can test as much as u want

----------


## Mavmins

if i can im gonna update arms in the same way as i did fury, where i add in a PQI setting and you can pick when to dump rage

but the problem is, i implemented the icy-veins guide, until someone can tell me what to change to give mroe dps, i dont know

----------


## healzzz

my chat print-out always says DPS 5.3 - have i done something wrong or just not updated the number?

----------


## Mold

Marvin can you add this buffID (trinket procs) 146046,146184,148906,139133,138898 so when this buff is up , will cast chaos bolt.

----------


## Cavalierz24

I been trying to use the Fury Profile and when i go to enable it nothing happens and PQR just freezes up. Please help 

BTW i love the ELE profile i use it all the time

----------


## Mavmins

> my chat print-out always says DPS 5.3 - have i done something wrong or just not updated the number?


in which profile ?




> Marvin can you add this buffID (trinket procs) 146046,146184,148906,139133,138898 so when this buff is up , will cast chaos bolt.


Regardless of whether or not dark soul is ready etc ? Just blanket rule, cast CB is under one of those buffs ?




> I been trying to use the Fury Profile and when i go to enable it nothing happens and PQR just freezes up. Please help 
> BTW i love the ELE profile i use it all the time


Erm not sure whats going on there, I'm using it all the time, I'll upload my version when i get home later and see if that fixes it, you may need to update PQI or something


On an Elemental Shaman note - anyone noticed it sticking on healing tide totem ? mine seems to and I have no idea why !

----------


## Mold

> Regardless of whether or not dark soul is ready etc ? Just blanket rule, cast CB is under one of those buffs ?


Yes. I think it will be a little dps increase.

----------


## healzzz

> in which profile ?


Elemental Shaman

----------


## healzzz

Regarding Opener:

UF Specced
[Pre FET, Prepot Pre-Lb], SL, [Hero], FS, UE, LvB, [LvB procs], Ascendance

EB Specced
[Pre FET, Prepot Pre-Lb], SL, [Hero], FS, LvB, EB, [LvB procs], Ascendance

----------


## Mavmins

SL is ? 10chars

----------


## healzzz

> SL is ? 10chars


Sorry, Stormlash

----------


## healzzz

Oh by the way, Engineering CD's is also activating belt

----------


## Mavmins

yeah its meant to, its not on GCD and it does dmg

----------


## healzzz

Nitro Boost is increasing dps?

----------


## Gargamelus

Awesome work Mav. Really appreciate some love for the warriors comunity  :Wink:

----------


## Opacho

> Nitro Boost is increasing dps?


He was refering to Frag Belt, not Nitro xD But Mav now frag belt does shit dmg, u should remove it

----------


## Mavmins

you can go into ability editor, engineering cds and just remeove the 3 lines for frag belt

My arms / fury profiles work but they aren't putting out as much dmg as some paid ones I tested so I'm gonna go back and look at them again, maybe not trust icy-veins so much. Id also like to rewrite my elemental shaman profile if I get time

but...........baby is due soon so dunno when that will be, I probably wont renew my gametime for a month or so

----------


## healzzz

Ohhh Frag Belt ok that explains it. Yeah sorry I didnt think of that. The usual "raid combo" seems to be Synapse Springs/Nitro Boost

----------


## Moonscarlet

Hey, is it possible to make a macro (slash command) for the increase/decrease targets for the fury profile?:>


Edit: I hope you don't mind, I added it myself and removed the use of the shortcut keys (alt, ctrl, shift) 
Just in case anyone else wanted to do it: using '/inc' & '/dec'

In ability "-- Increase Target Toggle --"


```

if PQI_MavminsFURYHOTKEYS_IncreaseTargets_enable == true then
     SLASH_INC1 = '/inc'
    function SlashCmdList.INC(msg, editbox)
    
        if TARGET_MODE == "ONE" then
            TARGET_MODE = "TWO"
            if PQI_MavminsFURYFUNCTIONS_ChatNotifications_enable then
                PQR_WriteToChat("Targets Increased")
                return true
            else
                return true
            end
        end
        
        if TARGET_MODE == "TWO" then
            TARGET_MODE = "FIVE"
             if PQI_MavminsFURYFUNCTIONS_ChatNotifications_enable then
                PQR_WriteToChat("Targets Increased")
                return true
            else
                return true
            end
        end
    end
end 



```

In ability "-- Decrease Target Toggle --"


```

if PQI_MavminsFURYHOTKEYS_DecreaseTargets_enable == true then
     SLASH_DEC1 = '/dec'
    function SlashCmdList.DEC(msg, editbox)
    
        if TARGET_MODE == "FIVE" then
            TARGET_MODE = "TWO"
            if PQI_MavminsFURYFUNCTIONS_ChatNotifications_enable then
                PQR_WriteToChat("Targets Decreased")
                return true
            else
                return true
            end
        end
        
        if TARGET_MODE == "TWO" then
            TARGET_MODE = "ONE"
            if PQI_MavminsFURYFUNCTIONS_ChatNotifications_enable then
                PQR_WriteToChat("Targets Decreased")
                return true
            else
                return true
            end
        end
    end
end 



```

----------


## healzzz

Mav, any plans to integrate an opener and macro commands into the Elemental profile?

----------


## Mavmins

It's not top of my priorities right now as I don't know when I'll get back online but I will add macros in if I come back to wow after the baby. Not too sure how to implement openers, won't soap do it seeing as you actually paid money for his profile ?

----------


## Mavmins

*Fury Warrior updated with a new build*

MASSIVE credit to AveryKey whos rotation I took, fixed the stuff I didn't like and put a wrapper around so rep him if you think its better than my old one.

----------


## healzzz

> It's not top of my priorities right now as I don't know when I'll get back online but I will add macros in if I come back to wow after the baby. Not too sure how to implement openers, won't soap do it seeing as you actually paid money for his profile ?


Ideally with a key. I.e. hold RS to start opener. You would basically press the key when the pulltimer hits 2 or 1, it forces combat and executed the opener, once done, it switches back to the normal routine

----------


## qichang

> *Fury Warrior updated with a new build*
> 
> MASSIVE credit to AveryKey whos rotation I took, fixed the stuff I didn't like and put a wrapper around so rep him if you think its better than my old one.


much better, 30k upgrade over old build. I did have to remove whirlwind 1 from the rotation to get good dps with 1handers

----------


## Mavmins

Its a straight simcraft implementation so hopefully it works well

----------


## Moonscarlet

For Fury Profile, sometimes it keeps spamming "You are too far away" then suddenly stops and after sometime it starts doing that and so on, it's not saying what it's trying to cast and with/without target it's being spammed like that.

----------


## Whatsmyname

So I've binded my aoe toggle to right alt and CD's toggle to right shift in the Elemental profile.
It worked on the first day, but now it doesn't anymore and only works when I bind it to any left key (shift, alt or ctrl). How can I fix this? Already tried redownloading the profile.

----------


## damadorpl

thx for fury but it require even more micromanagement .. threre is profile for 1 , 2 ,3 and 4 + targets .... - why not simple merge 1-2 and 3 ? as true aoe ?

----------


## Xalk

Hello Mavmins,

it's possible for you to create a profile for Enhancer? It would be great.

----------


## Mavmins

> So I've binded my aoe toggle to right alt and CD's toggle to right shift in the Elemental profile.
> It worked on the first day, but now it doesn't anymore and only works when I bind it to any left key (shift, alt or ctrl). How can I fix this? Already tried redownloading the profile.


absolutley no idea as it worked first time sorry !




> thx for fury but it require even more micromanagement .. threre is profile for 1 , 2 ,3 and 4 + targets .... - why not simple merge 1-2 and 3 ? as true aoe ?


Well i can't make everyone happy, people wanted more dps so they got a simcraft implementation which is 1,2,3 and 4+ targets, the old one had 1, 2-4 and 5+ targets, you can change whatever you want in the profile to suit your own needs, but I don't get paid for my profiles and they take time to produce so i release whatever i use personally




> Hello Mavmins,
> 
> it's possible for you to create a profile for Enhancer? It would be great.


I'm sure they are already good enhancement profiles out there, if someone can tell me what is wrong with them I might make one, but atm I don't even play enhance, sorry

----------


## 19benni81

can u please make a simple aoe / singel toggle for the warri profiles !? dont know how to do aoe..!?  :Frown:

----------


## trikiej

Hey mavmin I love your profiles, and I have recently switched servers so I am lvling 90s all over again and I will not lvl a character that I cant get one of your profiles for. Just wanted to say your profiles are what keep me interested in wow. I was wondering if you think you would ever start workin on a dk profile. blood or frost spec. your prot and fury warrior profiles made me love my warrior again but I just love the interface you have and was wondering if you could implement that into a dk profile when you have time.

----------


## svs

Hey Mav, can you STOP USING CAPS in your profiles please?  :Smile:

----------


## Goldstash

Toward Fury profile. I've been using it for some time now and i think there is some stuff that u can fix, to boost mainly burst dps. Now i am not saying that i am 100% right but... For example on burst on boss pull when i pop rck/banner etc and most of trinkets proc profil is hiiting who knows what... In that 8-10 sec neither CS neither SB and i think it should. Since when u pop all and u have all proc u should use your CS as dmg buff and your biggest dmg in this tier Sb. 2nd thing that i wanted to say is that profile is occasionally using WW in single target rotation. Again i dont want to be smart ass and clain that i am 100% but i am asking is it misstake or u wanted that way?  :Smile: 
and also when u take blade storm profil is not using it in single target rotation. Now its also dmg and cd and i think it should be used even on single target (boss) rotation

----------


## Mavmins

> Hey Mav, can you STOP USING CAPS in your profiles please?


Absolutley not I love using caps to emphasize my rage  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Toward Fury profile. I've been using it for some time now and i think there is some stuff that u can fix, to boost mainly burst dps. Now i am not saying that i am 100% right but... For example on burst on boss pull when i pop rck/banner etc and most of trinkets proc profil is hiiting who knows what... In that 8-10 sec neither CS neither SB and i think it should. Since when u pop all and u have all proc u should use your CS as dmg buff and your biggest dmg in this tier Sb. 2nd thing that i wanted to say is that profile is occasionally using WW in single target rotation. Again i dont want to be smart ass and clain that i am 100% but i am asking is it misstake or u wanted that way? 
> and also when u take blade storm profil is not using it in single target rotation. Now its also dmg and cd and i think it should be used even on single target (boss) rotation


youre right, it isnt using bladestorm so i'll add that to my fix list
the cd's need some work, atm they just pop and some dps is wasted because they aren't timed properly, but i'll get round to it
it does use whirlwind single target because thats what simcraft used to tell it to do when averykey wrote the profile ive modified, i notice now it doesnt so i'll look into fixing it

this fury profile was more of a stop gap whilst I worked on it a bit but my baby arrived recently so my dpare time is VERY limited



no plans to work on a DK profile atm sorry, I don't even have a max lvl DK and no time to level one

----------


## Goldstash

now is to late for suggestion but  :Smile:  maybe u should consider reworking replikatoern profile, at start  :Smile:  he did some great job for 5.3, but he stop working on public profiles.
but anywayz your profile is great 2, just with those minor fixes will be perfect  :Wink:

----------


## Mavmins

his profiles all went paid and i dont have a copy of his old free ones

----------


## Gargamelus

> his profiles all went paid and i dont have a copy of his old free ones


Now u have  :Smile: )

>>> http://bit.ly/XNPX14

----------


## Xalk

> I'm sure they are already good enhancement profiles out there, if someone can tell me what is wrong with them I might make one, but atm I don't even play enhance, sorry


Hello Mavmins, unfortunately I'm not happy with the available Enhancement profiles. It would be great, if the Enhancement profiles have a lot of options like the Fury or Ele profile. For example rotation for 1 Targets, 2 Targets, 3-5 Targets and 6 Targets.

----------


## healzzz

> Hello Mavmins, unfortunately I'm not happy with the available Enhancement profiles. It would be great, if the Enhancement profiles have a lot of options like the Fury or Ele profile. For example rotation for 1 Targets, 2 Targets, 3-5 Targets and 6 Targets.


and how do the different rotations look then?
Coz for all I know, there are 3 rotations: Cleaving for 2 enemies and AoE for 3+ enemies. 

Feel free to list the 4 rotations you mentioned thou.

----------


## Mavmins

Simcraft Fury Warrior for SMF 5.40-4

This is what I'll be making into a profile when i get time



```
# Executed before combat begins. Accepts non-harmful actions only.

actions.precombat=flask,type=winters_bite
actions.precombat+=/food,type=black_pepper_ribs_and_shrimp
actions.precombat+=/snapshot_stats
actions.precombat+=/stance,choose=battle
actions.precombat+=/battle_shout
actions.precombat+=/mogu_power_potion

# Executed every time the actor is available.

actions=auto_attack
actions+=/mogu_power_potion,if=(target.health.pct<20&buff.recklessness.up)|target.time_to_die<=25
actions+=/recklessness,if=!talent.bloodbath.enabled&((cooldown.colossus_smash.remains<2|debuff.colossus_smash.remains>=5)&(target.time_to_die>(192*buff.cooldown_reduction.value)|target.health.pct<20))|buff.bloodbath.up&(target.time_to_die>(192*buff.cooldown_reduction.value)|target.health.pct<20)|target.time_to_die<=12
actions+=/avatar,if=enabled&(buff.recklessness.up|target.time_to_die<=25)
actions+=/skull_banner,if=buff.skull_banner.down&(((cooldown.colossus_smash.remains<2|debuff.colossus_smash.remains>=5)&target.time_to_die>192&buff.cooldown_reduction.up)|buff.recklessness.up)
actions+=/berserker_rage,if=buff.enrage.remains<1&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains>1
actions+=/run_action_list,name=single_target,if=active_enemies=1
actions+=/run_action_list,name=two_targets,if=active_enemies=2
actions+=/run_action_list,name=three_targets,if=active_enemies=3
actions+=/run_action_list,name=aoe,if=active_enemies>3

actions.single_target=bloodbath,if=enabled&(cooldown.colossus_smash.remains<2|debuff.colossus_smash.remains>=5|target.time_to_die<=20)
actions.single_target+=/heroic_strike,if=((debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=40)&target.health.pct>=20)|rage>=100&buff.enrage.up
actions.single_target+=/heroic_leap,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up
actions.single_target+=/storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.up&debuff.colossus_smash.up
actions.single_target+=/raging_blow,if=buff.raging_blow.stack=2&debuff.colossus_smash.up&target.health.pct>=20
actions.single_target+=/storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.down&debuff.colossus_smash.up
actions.single_target+=/bloodthirst,if=!(target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=30&buff.enrage.up)
actions.single_target+=/wild_strike,if=buff.bloodsurge.react&target.health.pct>=20&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1
actions.single_target+=/wait,sec=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains,if=!(target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=30&buff.enrage.up)&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains
actions.single_target+=/dragon_roar,if=enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.bloodbath.enabled))
actions.single_target+=/colossus_smash
actions.single_target+=/storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.down
actions.single_target+=/execute,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up|rage>70|target.time_to_die<12
actions.single_target+=/raging_blow,if=target.health.pct<20|buff.raging_blow.stack=2|(debuff.colossus_smash.up|(cooldown.bloodthirst.remains>=1&buff.raging_blow.remains<=3))
actions.single_target+=/wild_strike,if=buff.bloodsurge.up
actions.single_target+=/bladestorm,if=enabled&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains>2
actions.single_target+=/raging_blow,if=cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=3
actions.single_target+=/shockwave,if=enabled
actions.single_target+=/heroic_throw,if=debuff.colossus_smash.down&rage<60
actions.single_target+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70&!debuff.colossus_smash.up
actions.single_target+=/wild_strike,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up&target.health.pct>=20
actions.single_target+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70
actions.single_target+=/shattering_throw,if=cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>5
actions.single_target+=/wild_strike,if=cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=2&rage>=70&target.health.pct>=20
actions.single_target+=/impending_victory,if=enabled&target.health.pct>=20&cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=2

actions.two_targets=bloodbath,if=enabled&buff.enrage.up
actions.two_targets+=/cleave,if=(rage>=60&debuff.colossus_smash.up)|rage>90
actions.two_targets+=/heroic_leap,if=buff.enrage.up
actions.two_targets+=/dragon_roar,if=enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.bloodbath.enabled))
actions.two_targets+=/bladestorm,if=enabled&buff.enrage.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.bloodbath.enabled)
actions.two_targets+=/shockwave,if=enabled
actions.two_targets+=/colossus_smash
actions.two_targets+=/bloodthirst,cycle_targets=1,if=dot.deep_wounds.remains<5
actions.two_targets+=/bloodthirst,if=!(target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=30&buff.enrage.up)
actions.two_targets+=/storm_bolt,if=enabled
actions.two_targets+=/wait,sec=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains,if=!(target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=30&buff.enrage.up)&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains
actions.two_targets+=/execute,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up
actions.two_targets+=/raging_blow,if=buff.meat_cleaver.up|target.health.pct<20
actions.two_targets+=/whirlwind,if=!buff.meat_cleaver.up
actions.two_targets+=/battle_shout
actions.two_targets+=/heroic_throw

actions.three_targets=bloodbath,if=enabled&buff.enrage.up
actions.three_targets+=/cleave,if=(rage>=60&debuff.colossus_smash.up)|rage>90
actions.three_targets+=/heroic_leap,if=buff.enrage.up
actions.three_targets+=/dragon_roar,if=enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.bloodbath.enabled))
actions.three_targets+=/shockwave,if=enabled
actions.three_targets+=/bladestorm,if=enabled&buff.enrage.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.bloodbath.enabled)
actions.three_targets+=/colossus_smash
actions.three_targets+=/storm_bolt,if=enabled
actions.three_targets+=/raging_blow,if=buff.meat_cleaver.stack=2
actions.three_targets+=/bloodthirst,cycle_targets=1,if=!dot.deep_wounds.ticking
actions.three_targets+=/whirlwind
actions.three_targets+=/raging_blow
actions.three_targets+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70
actions.three_targets+=/heroic_throw

actions.aoe=bloodbath,if=enabled&buff.enrage.up
actions.aoe+=/cleave,if=rage>110
actions.aoe+=/heroic_leap,if=buff.enrage.up
actions.aoe+=/dragon_roar,if=enabled&!debuff.colossus_smash.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.bloodbath.enabled)
actions.aoe+=/bladestorm,if=enabled&buff.enrage.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.bloodbath.enabled)
actions.aoe+=/shockwave,if=enabled
actions.aoe+=/bloodthirst,cycle_targets=1,if=!dot.deep_wounds.ticking&buff.enrage.down
actions.aoe+=/raging_blow,if=buff.meat_cleaver.stack=3
actions.aoe+=/whirlwind
actions.aoe+=/bloodthirst,cycle_targets=1,if=!dot.deep_wounds.ticking
actions.aoe+=/colossus_smash
actions.aoe+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70
```

----------


## necrohealiac

Question regarding Destruction Warlock, I have noticed that it doesn't maintain the Immolate or Curse of the Elements DOT. Is there a reason for this? Additionally I don't think I see it using Dark Soul: Instability before Chaos Bolt/Shadowburns.

----------


## piratepetey

> Question regarding Destruction Warlock, I have noticed that it doesn't maintain the Immolate or Curse of the Elements DOT. Is there a reason for this? Additionally I don't think I see it using Dark Soul: Instability before Chaos Bolt/Shadowburns.


Agreed - would love to see a little bit of destro love if possible (and if you have some time!). The profile is great, but I'm sure it can do more dps!

----------


## Xopo

Missing the Lua in the arms warrior pack. Wnted to try but cant  :Frown:

----------


## Xalk

> and how do the different rotations look then?
> Coz for all I know, there are 3 rotations: Cleaving for 2 enemies and AoE for 3+ enemies. 
> 
> Feel free to list the 4 rotations you mentioned thou.


I have good experience with Icyveins suggestions:
Against 2 enemies, simply keep doing your single-target rotation on one enemy, and start using Fire Nova on cooldown. Lava Lash will spread your Flame Shock to the other enemy.

Against 3 or more enemies, replace Lightning Bolt with Chain Lightning in your rotation. When fighting at least 6 enemies, replace Searing Totem with Magma Totem.

----------


## Mavmins

The lock profile trounced soapboxes when they were last tested so it is doing plenty of dps you just need to understand the options in PQI. IThe profile does not use dark soul automatically you need to activate it yourself when you want to burst dps. If you have ember save chaos bolt enabled then the profile will pool embers the number of scones before it's ready that you set in PQI. Same for shadowburn. 
The profile definitely does keep immolate up, it always has so I would try reinstall it. The lock profile could do with a rewrite but I just don't have the time right now to do it but feel free to modify it however you want. 
I'll maybe take a look at enhancement when I finish my fury warrior new version but that's a big maybe, defo no DK in the near future

Oh and CoE is only applied on bosses if the unit doesn't have a similar debuff so someone else might be using it, doesn't use on trash

----------


## Captncrunch

Do any of you guys or Mavmins have a code to sync up Auto Chaos Bolt with Black Blood of Y'Shaarj - Item - World of Warcraft. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## Smitten

> Do any of you guys or Mavmins have a code to sync up Auto Chaos Bolt with Black Blood of Y'Shaarj - Item - World of Warcraft. Any help would be much appreciated.


I'll probably write something up in the next couple of days, with a second tab on PQI to select what trinket procs you want to CB under.

Though I'm at the fiancees house for a couple of weeks, so no promises.

-------------------------------

Nvm. Got it done.

*1. Chaos Bolt under Int Effects*

Disable this if you don't want CB casts under Intellect trinket effects.

Will cast Chaos Bolt under the following trinkets' effects.




> -- Siege of Orgrimmar --
> Black Blood of Y'Shaarj
> Purified Bindings of Immerseus
> Kardris' Toxic Totem
> Frenzied Crystal of Rage
> 
> --	Throne of Thunder	--
> Breath of the Hydra
> Cha-Ye's Essence of Brilliance
> ...


*2. Chaos Bolt under Crit Effects*

Disable this if you don't want CB casts under Critical Strike trinket effects.

Will cast Chaos Bolt under the following trinkets' effects.




> --	Throne of Thunder	--
> UVLS
> 
> --	T14	--
> Jade Magistrate Figurine / Blossom of Pure Snow
> 
> -- Dungeons --
> Flashfrozen Resin Globule
> 
> ...


Rotation is named differently, in-case there are any bugs.

This is basically a beta release that I threw together during dinner.

mavmins destro trinket edit

All rep to Mavmins please.

Any bugs, please let me know.

I basically added every PvE trinket 463 and above, I saw no reason to do any others.

If there are any trinkets you want added, I'll do that too.

----------


## qcorn

sup mavmins

cant wait for the updated fury warrior profile, is this your main class btw?

will it follow 5.4 icyveins rotations and sim data? Also another big improvement to dps would be proper cooldown management, may i suggest putting time into developing this. 

thanks for your work

----------


## Captncrunch

Thanks 4096!! I'll give it a spin.

----------


## Whiteandneardy

Hey mavins, thanks for the awesome work! i absolutely love your updates and profiles!
i have come across this problem on my warlock with your profile,

My shortcuts for dark soul, RoF etc etc, isn't working either  :Frown: 

Message: [string "-- PQInterface Settings..."]:186: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 10/20/13 20:17:29
Count: 1
Stack: [string "-- PQInterface Settings..."]:186: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:81: in function `PQR_LoadLua'
[string "-- Load LUA data files. ..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


Locals: config = <table> {
hotkeys = <table> {
}
author = "Mavmins"
name = "Destruction"
abilities = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Dark Soul"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Havoc Mouseover"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Auto Rain of Fire"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "AOE Mode"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Sacrificial Pact"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Shadowfury"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Mannoroths Fury"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Soulstone Mouseover"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Banish Mouseover"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Fear Target"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Pause Rotation"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Pause Key Hold"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = "rs"
}
(*temporary) = "rs"
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Auto Doomguard under Heroism or Boss < 20%"
name = "Auto Doomguard"
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Automatic Racial usage under Heroism."
name = "Auto Racials"
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Automatic Chaos Bolt under Perfect Aim or Fluidity"
name = "Auto Chaos Bolt"
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Enable/Disable Pet Summoning."
name = "Summon Pet"
newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Auto pet resurrect toggle"
name = "Flames of Xoroth"
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Auto Grimoire of Service usage toggle"
name = "Auto Grimoire of Service"
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Auto Grimoire of Sacrifice usage toggle"
name = "Auto Grimoire of Sacrifice"
}
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)"

and with my knowledge, i have seriously no idea where to start troubleshooting :P


*UPDATE, i'm an idiot.. i just needed the PQI in my addons folder*

----------


## healzzz

Mav - any chance to get Macro support into the Elemental profile?

----------


## Chinaboy

4096 under how many stack of wush and Black Blood of Y'Shaarj will he cast chaosbolt? Would be perfect if profile cast last one around 6-7 stacks so it snapshot at 9-10 stack.

----------


## Teddyboop

Mavmins.
I am in love with your Destruction Profile it's so simple and fun  :Smile: 

Yet i am having afew small problems.. When killing Malkorok in Siege Of Orgimmar (Normal 10 Man) the profile stops attacking.. My Lock just stares in the bosses eyes....so romantic
Tho i lose all dps which is not good  :Frown: 

At this time all it is saying is "Target is too far away". I asure you i am standing very close to the boss 

My next little problem is Immolate is not being refreshed. there is a long delay before Immolate is being recast (sorry i didnt count the seconds pasted but i was spamming my Immolate button manually  :Embarrassment: ) 

Any help you can give me with fixing my lose of dps on Malkorok would be appreciated  :Big Grin: 

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Teddy are you sure you dont have automatic Rain of Fire active and have your mousecursor too far away from Malkorok?

----------


## Teddyboop

Auto Rain of Fire is not active. I manually use it.
I keep my mousecursor over the boss for that reason. (Manually Rain of Fire)

Any idea of what else could be causing it?  :Smile:

----------


## Captncrunch

It happens to me as well, but only after he knocks you into the air. I looked at bug grabber and it look like a pet issue, like it was trying to re-summon it perhaps. Try disabling summon pet. It is not an auto RoF issue , I don't use it. This happened with mentallys profiles as well, on Ji-kun, before she fixed it .

----------


## Cavalierz24

There is something wrong with the Fury Profile, it stands there like its auto attacking and not casting spells way off time and refuses to cast execute. Please please fix this you are the only one with fury rotaion and my main is a fury warrior. please fix this Mavmins

----------


## Nymica

> There is something wrong with the Fury Profile, it stands there like its auto attacking and not casting spells way off time and refuses to cast execute. Please please fix this you are the only one with fury rotaion and my main is a fury warrior. please fix this Mavmins


Wow... He's doing this for free... If someone came into one of my threads and demanded that i fix what I had done because they are to lazy to play their class for themselves I'd tell them to get bent... Maybe try asking politely and not starting other threads saying his profiles suck...

Not to mention its been said in this thread that an updated profile is in the works...

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ninjaderp

Many people are fast to say something doesnt work, but very poor at describing it in-depth and what things can be done to improve it sadly.

Guys, if you really want to help coders perfect their profiles/rotations, you need to provide solid feedback on what isnt and what should be.

----------


## Cavalierz24

i am not demanding him to fix it i am asking by no means am i being rude. i understand its free and i really appreciate the free rotation, please correct me if i am wrong but how was i demanding him to fix it by asking. Not like i came here raging being this "this stupid ****ing profile is not working ****ing fix this crap"

All i know is that it sits there and does nothing for a few seconds and then starts attacking again and stops and does not use Execute at all. from what recount shows

----------


## healzzz

So incase there's interest to implement an opener for Ele, currently the idea rotation is:

3 seconds before pull drop fire elemental totem

~2 seconds before pop your pot and precast EB/LB (EB if you have specced Elemental Blast)

1. Lust
2. Flame Shock
3. Lava Burst
4. Storm Lash
5. Cast UE if you took UF
6. Cast LvB if Lava Surge procced
7. Ascendance

----------


## triggersad

your resto shaman profile, the pause toggle, doesnt toggle..and the pause rotation doesnt pause the rotation when you hold the key you assigned.
In fact the pause rotation actually toggles and the pause toggle does nothing.

as well when you walk it casts and cancels lightning bolt..if possible, it would be nice to be given an option to turn off lightning bolt. 

For your engineering cd's..it auto uses the belt..which it shouldnt..
btw this profile has been tested on heroic SoO


it would also bee nice, if there was an option if you want to use the glyph of riptide where it goes crazy and makes sure everyone has rip tide on them, this is primarly usefull for heroic thok

----------


## healzzz

"Not Using Cooldowns" doesnt work in the Elemental Profile. It still uses CDs

It would be great if there'd be an option where you can say "use CD's only on Bosses"

----------


## Mavmins

so those of you who bothered to read the previous pages will know that I was expecting a baby which has now arrived, which means I have pratically ZERO minutes to play wow before I even start to think about debugging profiles.

I log on to check my thread to a bunch of this doesnt work and that doesnt work, and a ton of bitching.

now I can tell you that the profiles have not changed for a while and that 'not using CD's' does indeed work just fine, it worked fine when I cleared ToT on the same profile and it worked fine 9 days ago

the fury profile does indeed use execute, it did when I cleared SoO prior to baby and it did this morning, it might not use it optimally but it does, saying the profile stands there diong nothing implies a lua error but it works fine for me so without more info, nothing is gonna change until i maybe release my new version

the warlock thing on malorak may well be a pet bug, but my lock cant even get into SoO to test it, that one I will 'try' and investigate a bit more, I seem to remember a similar thing on Sha in ToES.

tiggersad - thats an alpha profile really, ive made some tweaks, and ill look into it for you when I can

for everyone else who can't provide me with the info I need to debug, like talents, glyphs, a screenshot of PQI settings etc, there will be NO MORE UPDATES because I can't support that many profiles and some people seem to think its ok to demand changes when they are FREE PROFILES, you can change them yourself too.

if my mood doesn't improve later I'm just going to remove all the download links and keep the profiles private

----------


## jshookz

I would never keep up a profile that I wouldn't put my heart/time into. I think it's time that you gave it up with the baby now on board with you. You had a great run Mavmins, thank you for your profiles.

----------


## healzzz

> so those of you who bothered to read the previous pages will know that I was expecting a baby which has now arrived, which means I have pratically ZERO minutes to play wow before I even start to think about debugging profiles.
> 
> I log on to check my thread to a bunch of this doesnt work and that doesnt work, and a ton of bitching.
> 
> now I can tell you that the profiles have not changed for a while and that 'not using CD's' does indeed work just fine, it worked fine when I cleared ToT on the same profile and it worked fine 9 days ago
> 
> the fury profile does indeed use execute, it did when I cleared SoO prior to baby and it did this morning, it might not use it optimally but it does, saying the profile stands there diong nothing implies a lua error but it works fine for me so without more info, nothing is gonna change until i maybe release my new version
> 
> the warlock thing on malorak may well be a pet bug, but my lock cant even get into SoO to test it, that one I will 'try' and investigate a bit more, I seem to remember a similar thing on Sha in ToES.
> ...


First of all - grats on the baby! thats awesome and I hope you thoroughly enjoy your time as a dad. 

Second: I can only report my findings in regards to the CDs. I ran SoO Flex yesterday and even thou I disabled CDs, it kept casting them everytime I switched from Cleave to ST to AoE. Be that as it may, I really have no idea why you are getting all pissed off. If you don't want to give support thats fine but you should just state that and I think everybody can understand the situation or your change of mind.

I personally really appreciate all the work you've done and your warlock profile as well as your elemental profile have given me a lot of joy - and i thank you for that. I'm not a big fan of coming down on people because you are in a bad or stressed out mood thou (which clearly you were when writing the post).

So yeah, thanks a lot for your work and time but if you start interpreting "this and that doesnt work as bitching", well, then i think you should just say that people either should use your profiles as-is without providing feedback.

In the end thou - i believe a lot has to do with your mood - especially when i read a lot of other replies you've written over all this time. My 2 cents.

----------


## KleskReaver

Grats on the bub Mavmins

been leveling with your Prot Warrior profile

hope you decide to keep developing, I think you're the only one with a decent Prot Warrior profile!

Set up an optional donation for yourself if it'll help  :Smile:  to help with the bub or wife aggro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nerder

Hey mav I can help with the updating of the ele requests as im actually using ele as my main atm, if that frees up time. Ill just rough draft stuff and send it your way. I know how it is to have a newborn around

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ehnoah

In the Single Target Rotation he use Whirlwind that shouldn't be there (?). I using Guide from Manaflask so I wounder.

Not sure if I am correct. Using TG (2x 2H)

PS: Grats to your Baby!

----------


## Mavmins

if anything is gonna get updated soon it will be Fury, I've rewritten it all to the latest Simcraft and yes it doesn't use WW in 1 target rotation anymore, I just need time to test it all and iron out bugs

----------


## Cavalierz24

Sorry for the long reply, but i want to apologize for my choice of words about the Fury profile, by no means was i trying to be rude towards mavmins, i use his Ele profile religiously. And for that i do apologize, I understand the life of kids i have one of my own and i have full custody of my little boy so i know the work put into kids is lol, but there great and grats.

I do not know how else to explain the fury issues i just know my ilevel is 530 and gemmed and enchanted correctly according to Noxxic, Icy veins and on boss's i pull like 100k, which others with lower ilevel pull around 300k+ on there fury warriors

And agian i was not trying to be rude or disrespectful i understand my choice of wording was wrong.

----------


## Ehnoah

Thanks Mav. If you need any tester please contact me  :Smile: 

I start raiding Heroic next week and would lovely test it. And I forgot the source sorry:

Manaflask | Patch 5.4 - Furor Krieger PvE Guide - Seite 5 (German I am sorry)

It says: Smash + Bloodthirst on Cooldown, Execute if possible. If Execute and Raging Blow not ready but you have Bloodsurge active then 3x Wild Strike. If you not have Bloodsurge -> Battleshout and if we have more then 90 Rage -> Heroic Strike. (maybe its a bit outdated dunno)

And AoE:
Smash + Bloodthirst on CD. Whirlwind to stack up Meat Cleaver to 3 then Raging Blow.

----------


## fhdsh

hey mav , tnx for your Fury profile ...
as i see u gonna update it so can just do 2 things pls .
1- storm bolt : make to use it when CS buff is on target and if its 3 sec to CS will be rdy save Storm Bolt for CS buff
2- dont use Dragon Roar when Target has CS buff ,, cause Dragon Roar already ignore armor

tnx man

----------


## Mavmins

there are 3 conditions for storm bolt in the new profile im working on, taken directly from simcraft and dragon roar shouldn't go off if CS is up

U	0.00	bloodbath,if=enabled&(cooldown.colossus_smash.remains<2|debuff.colossus_smash.re mains>=5|target.time_to_die<=20)
V	96.88	heroic_strike,if=((debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=40)&target.health.pct>=20)|rag e>=100&buff.enrage.up
W	11.06	heroic_leap,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up
*X	0.00	storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.up&debuff.colossus_smash.up*
Y	23.68	raging_blow,if=buff.raging_blow.stack=2&debuff.colossus_smash.up&target.health.p ct>=20
*Z	7.10	storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.down&debuff.colossus_smash.up*
a	90.93	bloodthirst,if=!(target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=30&buff.enr age.up)
b	12.89	wild_strike,if=buff.bloodsurge.react&target.health.pct>=20&cooldown.bloodthirst. remains<=1
c	20.92	wait,sec=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains,if=!target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_s mash.up&rage>=30&buff.enrage.up)&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1&cooldown.bloodt hirst.remains
*d	7.76	dragon_roar,if=enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&(buff.bloodbath.up|!talent.blo odbath.enabled))*
e	21.63	colossus_smash
*f	7.51	storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.down*
g	23.63	execute,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up|rage>70|target.time_to_die<12
h	37.17	raging_blow,if=target.health.pct<20|buff.raging_blow.stack=2|(debuff.colossus_sm ash.up|(cooldown.bloodthirst.remains>=1&buff.raging_blow.remains<=3))
i	25.37	wild_strike,if=buff.bloodsurge.up
j	0.00	bladestorm,if=enabled&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains>2
k	22.14	raging_blow,if=cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=3
l	0.00	shockwave,if=enabled
m	4.32	heroic_throw,if=debuff.colossus_smash.down&rage<60
n	2.34	battle_shout,if=rage<70&!debuff.colossus_smash.up
o	1.63	wild_strike,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up&target.health.pct>=20
p	0.44	battle_shout,if=rage<70
q	1.23	shattering_throw,if=cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>5
r	6.78	wild_strike,if=cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=2&rage>=70&target.health.pct>=20
s	1.72	impending_victory,if=enabled&target.health.pct>=20&cooldown.colossus_smash.remai ns>=2

----------


## Ehnoah

Is there an ETA for an Test Run?

----------


## js1974

I don't know if these are things you will have time for in the meantime I'll keep adding them manually however these are changes I would love to see,

Adding Keybind options for charge, demo banner & mocking banner would be pretty sweet. I'll do some more effective test runs tomorrow fury and arms both and see how they are. Not sure if you have a Forst DK profile on the horizon but love your work and hope to see them.

Most of the newer profiles I have been using seems everyone is moving to a macro system that allows you to keybind whatever you want and also allows for better system overall. I'm a big fan of the PQI system but hope in the future you move towards the macro system as it is much easier to use.

As always great work love your profiles!

----------


## Ehnoah

This Keybind all exist in Fury at least.

----------


## llamageek

First of all i love your destruction profile and all the work that is put into it, not sure if anyone has mentioned this but when i am using the aoe portion of the profile it randomly hangs on rain of fire,immolate and incinerate when i am aoeing. It sits there for around 10 or so seconds or until i press another spell it doesnt even try to press any spells, i would like to know if this is intended or a bug. Thanks in advance  :Big Grin:  Here is my pqi options that are turned on


And my talents/glyphs
Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## Ehnoah

Hey Marvmin also a nice Idea -> Execlute Cooldowns. Like we have Banner Rotation so maybe all Cooldowns except Banner etc. would be cool

----------


## Mavmins

> First of all i love your destruction profile and all the work that is put into it, not sure if anyone has mentioned this but when i am using the aoe portion of the profile it randomly hangs on rain of fire,immolate and incinerate when i am aoeing. It sits there for around 10 or so seconds or until i press another spell it doesnt even try to press any spells, i would like to know if this is intended or a bug. Thanks in advance  Here is my pqi options that are turned on
> 
> 
> And my talents/glyphs
> Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft


most likely a bug, the destro profile I only made because no one else did, it needs a complete rewrite really and I just don't have the time to do it yet sorry. I know NOVA were meant to be working on one but I've never seen it

----------


## Avatarinc

> most likely a bug, the destro profile I only made because no one else did, it needs a complete rewrite really and I just don't have the time to do it yet sorry. I know NOVA were meant to be working on one but I've never seen it


Mav, I will gladly "$$$support$$$" you handsomely for an updated Destro profile. I've been using yours and it is great. however, I am running into the same AOE issue. Let me know what we can work out.

----------


## Mavmins

right im pretty happy with the new fury profile, if anyone wants to test it for me, send me a PM with your skype address - limited to 3 people so you better be serious about testing it or it won't get released

----------


## Danz93

Hi i have a problem, i'm using your arms profile and protection profile (dual spec), sometimes when i change to prot from arms, it fcks up rotation and it doesnt use shield barrier and other abilities

----------


## Ninjaderp

Do a /reload and re-activate the profile each time you do a spec-change.

----------


## js1974

> This Keybind all exist in Fury at least.


There is no Mocking Banner or Charge keybind on Fury or Arms.

----------


## llamageek

> most likely a bug, the destro profile I only made because no one else did, it needs a complete rewrite really and I just don't have the time to do it yet sorry. I know NOVA were meant to be working on one but I've never seen it


Aw thats ok guess i will play another spec in the meantime  :Smile:

----------


## llamageek

I believe the problem for the destro profile was from mannoroth's fury i removed it from the ability list and it aoe'd perfectly for 10mins.

----------


## Mavmins

Thats good. Now my fury is fixed I might have 5 mins to look. 

On the subject of Fury, I asked for testers snd not one person pm'd me. So screw it, im keeping it for me. Enjoy paying for other people's profiles.

----------


## wwndrk

hey mavmins,
to be honest, i dont think your destruction profile needs a complete rewrite. i took the time to tune your chaos bolt ability, and now it actually does quite well. i´m not sure whether it would be ok to post it here for other users. 

regarding your fury profile: personally i didnt write a request for testing because i always think that devs like you only give it to the most active and well known posters around here. i always liked your profiles and i am sure that many other people do. but of course it´s your right as a dev to keep your work to yourself.

cheers

----------


## Mavmins

if you tweak anything or change it then please do share it, my profiles are free so people can do what they want with them - i started making my own profiles by tweaking other people's

if you wanna test the fury one send me a PM with your skype ID. if I was writing paid profiles I might restrict who I send it to but anyone can test it for me, I just want to make sure i get actual feedback

----------


## fhdsh

hey mav ..
i really want to test ur new fury profile . but thing is i dont have skype .... so if i can contact u with email or somthing that would be great

----------


## z3n

> Thats good. Now my fury is fixed I might have 5 mins to look. 
> 
> On the subject of Fury, I asked for testers snd not one person pm'd me. So screw it, im keeping it for me. Enjoy paying for other people's profiles.


Why are you so angry? One thing you can do is upload it as a test version. Fury Warriors arent so common as all the other classes and some ppl arent prepared to give up their Skype ID online on sites like these cus it usualy contanes same info as the wow acount.

Best regards

----------


## Mavmins

i get annoyed because people complain there is no fury profile, so i make one, then they go into Bot Questions and Requests and say things like 'I tried it and it sucks' without actually feeding back what they don't think works properly so I can't make it better and its a wasted effort. Most of the comments I get in PMs are completley rubbish like oh i want this spell to do this and I want this spell in this order and people never bother to tweak things themselves

its quite infuriating, try making some profiles and see if you like it

----------


## z3n

> i get annoyed because people complain there is no fury profile, so i make one, then they go into Bot Questions and Requests and say things like 'I tried it and it sucks' without actually feeding back what they don't think works properly so I can't make it better and its a wasted effort. Most of the comments I get in PMs are completley rubbish like oh i want this spell to do this and I want this spell in this order and people never bother to tweak things themselves
> 
> its quite infuriating, try making some profiles and see if you like it


I completly understand that there are these ppl that just whant things handed to them with a silver spoon. Try putting the profile out as a beta and I will test it. Im using your current one atm with some of my own tweaks and I can compare it.

Best regards

----------


## wwndrk

ok, here is my quick edit of mavmins chaos bolt ability. i basically added more int procs and improved the burning ember pooling. i have more ideas but i dont know how to code them yet, which are:
- if we get an int proc and are currently not casting a cb, stop casting the current spell and start casting cb
- only cast the cb when we will still have the buff on end of cast

here is the code:


```
local Backdraft,_,_,BDStacks = UnitBuffID("player",117896)
local SpellStart, SpellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(113858)
local darksoul = SpellStart + SpellDuration - GetTime()
local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")  
local havoc, _, _, stacks = UnitBuffID( "player", 80240)
local SaveTime = 20
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

if PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_enable then
	SaveTime = PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_value
else
	SaveTime = 0
end


if Targethealth < 20
	or AOE_MODE == true
	or PQR_IsCastingSpell(116858)
	or UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(116858)
	or PQR_IsMoving(0.3) == true
	or havoc == nil and Backdraft ~= nil and BDStacks > 2 then
	return false
end

if UnitBuffID("player",113858) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",146046) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",148906) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",146184) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",104993) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 2
	or UnitBuffID("player",125487) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 2
	or darksoul >= SaveTime and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 3
	or not PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_enable and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 3
	or havoc ~= nil and stacks == 3 and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1 then 
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116858))) 
	LASTCAST = "ChaosBolt"
  	return true
end
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

thanks for putting that out here wwndrk, I'll be trying that out since I got normal 2/2 wu'sholay and flex 2/2 kadris toxic totem.

----------


## wwndrk

i added wush trinket



```
local Backdraft,_,_,BDStacks = UnitBuffID("player",117896)
local SpellStart, SpellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(113858)
local darksoul = SpellStart + SpellDuration - GetTime()
local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")  
local havoc, _, _, stacks = UnitBuffID( "player", 80240)
local SaveTime = 20
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

if PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_enable then
	SaveTime = PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_value
else
	SaveTime = 0
end


if Targethealth < 20
	or AOE_MODE == true
	or PQR_IsCastingSpell(116858)
	or UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(116858)
	or PQR_IsMoving(0.3) == true
	or havoc == nil and Backdraft ~= nil and BDStacks > 2 then
	return false
end

if UnitBuffID("player",113858) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",146046) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",148906) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",146184) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
        or UnitBuffID("player",95669) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",104993) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 2
	or UnitBuffID("player",125487) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 2
	or darksoul >= SaveTime and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 3
	or not PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_enable and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 3
	or havoc ~= nil and stacks == 3 and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1 then 
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116858))) 
	LASTCAST = "ChaosBolt"
  	return true
end
```

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ninjaderp

Great, added it in. I wanna share this since I kept it while helping another dev out with trinketproccs, may come in handy: 




> Throne of Thunder-trinkets
> 
> Cha-Ye's Essence of Brilliance
> spellid=139134
> 
> Breath of the Hydra 
> spellid=138896
> 
> Wushoolay's Final Choice
> ...


Those are spellid's for trinketproccs.

----------


## nilrem2004

@ Mavmins , I have been playing with your destro profile lately and done some improvements. It now watches for int procs and casts chaos bolt on them if we are not saving embers. Save embers can now safely be put on 10 seconds , profile will keep atleast 2 embers up in case of int procs and then use them on empowered chaos bolt. and basically start pooling embers from 2 now before Dark Soul available. I manage to keep over 300k dps on any boss in SoO  :Big Grin: 
I will post profile here is just a second, need to pack it and put on my dropbox. I will make more improvements as I find things that needed a change  :Big Grin: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4n41n0sbw...y%20Nilrem.rar

P.S. I added my ability from my Affliction profile that counts Int Procs. Will add more soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## yoyo7

I dont see the profile box or the little bar in game now.. do i need to update PQinterface or something?

----------


## Chinaboy

Nilrem for some reasons RoF is not working with your profile when i use the keybind. Any idea why that is?

----------


## Mold

> @ Mavmins , I have been playing with your destro profile lately and done some improvements. It now watches for int procs and casts chaos bolt on them if we are not saving embers. Save embers can now safely be put on 10 seconds , profile will keep atleast 2 embers up in case of int procs and then use them on empowered chaos bolt. and basically start pooling embers from 2 now before Dark Soul available. I manage to keep over 300k dps on any boss in SoO 
> I will post profile here is just a second, need to pack it and put on my dropbox. I will make more improvements as I find things that needed a change 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4n41n0sbw...y%20Nilrem.rar
> 
> P.S. I added my ability from my Affliction profile that counts Int Procs. Will add more soon


Nice job. cant test now because not home, but can you tell what int procs you included ?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nilrem for some reasons RoF is not working with your profile when i use the keybind. Any idea why that is?


Oh yes I forgot I have put manually RoF for my purposes on Mouse button 4, easy to cast with just mouse. For that Just copy/paste ability from Mavmins original profile to this one.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nice job. cant test now because not home, but can you tell what int procs you included ?


all trinkets, weapon enchant, lightweave(tailoring) etc..etc...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fhdsh

hello again ,. mav i always liked ur fury . and now i use urs . and i waiting for ur new update to come . 
pls release it .....

----------


## Mavmins

awesome, thanks Nilrem ! I'm sure the whole profile could do with an overhaul, it was my first one and its really messy but it works.


fhdsh - PM me your email address and I'll send it to you

----------


## mrkian

Currently using your warrior profiles and I must say I am impressed. I was just wondering, your arms and fury profiles say "single target", but I do not know how to switch it to aoe (idk if you implemented this yet or not). Thanks.

----------


## nilrem2004

Added some things like SpellChecks and small improvements like checks for target immunities etc....  :Big Grin: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4n41n0sbw...y%20Nilrem.rar

Edit: I forgot to put back RoF toggle key so just do same as before copy paste from Mavmins original profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mavmins

Fury profile has gone out to as many people as I need it to now, got some good feedback and its been tweaked so thanks to those people who volunteered.

----------


## fhdsh

awsome job mav .
i tested a 3 min dummy dps with ur fury profile and it work gr8 . 
rotation is fine and use spells in good times . 
tnx for ur awsome job here mav.

----------


## jumperu

i'm using the fury warrior profile, ty for it, very effective +rep from me  :Smile:

----------


## Bigpoppapump

I received the fury profile through my email thank you but I am new to pqr and have only used some of the soapbox profiles and wasn't quite sure how to download yours into the pqr system. Thank you in advance for any help

----------


## Mavmins

Just put the files in the pqr/profiles/warrior folder. No data file needed except PQI

----------


## js1974

> Thats good. Now my fury is fixed I might have 5 mins to look. 
> 
> On the subject of Fury, I asked for testers snd not one person pm'd me. So screw it, im keeping it for me. Enjoy paying for other people's profiles.


I actually pm'd you about the Fury profile and listed other classes I had that I also used and would help you with profiles on never got a response so maybe there is some other reason you aren't getting pm's.

----------


## texas85

using the destro profile but i have not seen it cast chaos bolt one time in 3 different lfr's

----------


## llamageek

> using the destro profile but i have not seen it cast chaos bolt one time in 3 different lfr's


The profile will wait until you pop Dark Soul:Instability unless its on cooldown and not coming off within 20 seconds, if you want it to cast willy nilly turn off ember save chaos bolt in the pqi options.

----------


## Mavmins

> I actually pm'd you about the Fury profile and listed other classes I had that I also used and would help you with profiles on never got a response so maybe there is some other reason you aren't getting pm's.


sorry i didn't see it for some reason, ive added you on skype

----------


## z3n

Mavmins : Check if you missed my PM´s too. I sent you two with my email if I remember right.

----------


## texas85

> The profile will wait until you pop Dark Soul:Instability unless its on cooldown and not coming off within 20 seconds, if you want it to cast willy nilly turn off ember save chaos bolt in the pqi options.



Ah okay yes, thanks for the information !

----------


## Mavmins

it should be in your inbox now

----------


## rocambole

no more links to the fury profile?

----------


## Mavmins

nope ive taken it down for the time being, feel free to PM me your skype address if you want me to send it to you

----------


## Mavmins

ive also made a new elemental profile which pulls more dps and has an opener which wont be available from the main page - thats available to test via the same way

im gonna switch to some kind of distribution list because someone who sells profiles ripped off some of my work and sells it for $$$ so im not posting open dl links any more

----------


## tigole1

hey mav can you pm me the fury war pqr. and awesome work with the destruction profile nirem. i was wondering if mav can incorporate what you got

oh and mav can i test your elementasl profile too.

----------


## royoneal213

Does this only RoF (in automatic mode) on single target when we get haste procs?

----------


## Chinaboy

> Does this only RoF (in automatic mode) on single target when we get haste procs?


No i don't think so it only use RoF when you have above certain % of mana, but auto RoF tends to lock up sometimes so don't use it

----------


## royoneal213

It should only be used on haste procs (Berserking, Bloodlust, Tempus Repit, etc.) for single target, unless moving since it will still take que priority over felflame on the move.,

----------


## healzzz

PM'ed for Ele Profile

----------


## PrettyStandard

I've noticed the Destro profile has been a little off this patch. Sometimes it just randomly stops on boss fights such as General Nazgrim and Malkrok. Also, if you toggle the rotation off then on again it sometimes doesn't work either.

Talents and Glyphs: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## Mavmins

id recommend trying Nilrems version of my profile he posted up a little and seeing if that works any better, I really dont play my lock at all now so won't be updating it probably

----------


## Ronnotter

Mavmins: Is it possible to use your fury warrior profil when im lvling my warrior?
if its can u Pm it to me?

----------


## Bigpoppapump

Hey Just wanted to say thank you for the fury profile and helping me set it up. It is by far the best one I have seen out there

----------


## PrettyStandard

Oh damn, that's a real shame. Been using it for a fair while now. 

What class do you play now?

----------


## healzzz

Mav, for your updated profiles, do I PM you or how does it work now? Would love to give the new Ele version a run in raid tonight

----------


## Mavmins

im still testing it, i got your PM and ill send it out when its ready to test, got a couple more things to iron out

----------


## shuklu

Pm'd you about ele profile

----------


## healzzz

> im still testing it, i got your PM and ill send it out when its ready to test, got a couple more things to iron out


ah sorry, I misunderstood the earlier post

----------


## Webbdaddy

pm'ed you a few days ago with skype name but havnt heard anything from you, would love to test the fury profile.

----------


## Mavmins

New Fury 
Protection
Warlock

Re-added to main page

READ MY POST ABOUT REPORTING BUGS AND COMPLAINING ABOUT ROTATIONS OR FOREVER GET NO UPDATES !

----------


## Webbdaddy

thank you for the new fury profile it works perfect  :Big Grin:

----------


## darkwingduck2733

So I just started playing my lock again, I got him ilvl 489 and his dps is faily low, I was wondering if there was something I need to do in my rotation. all the lock does is cast immolate and incinerate. is anyone elses doing this are is this the correct way it should be performing. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## Mavmins

use dark soul instability - or untick 'Ember Save Chaos Bolt'

----------


## texas85

Any recommendations as to what are some appropriate percentages to set CD's for protection warrior? I have just started to play my prot warrior and really have no clue what to set all the defensive CD percents to.

----------


## Tocsin

Hello, I wanted to say great job on the new warrior profile. I got a chance to use it yesterday and think it worked great!!
Lot of features I really liked seeing. I am so glad I found this program and site. I wouldn't of stopped playing for 18months if I had this back then. sometimes it wears on ya tracking all of the things this does. Cruise control is nice to have.  :Smile: 

Thanks!!

----------


## Webbdaddy

Just couple quick questions regarding the Fury profile.

Firstly is it possible to set Heroic Leap to the middle mouse button and if so how would i go about it?

Also i can never get demo banner to work, not sure if its something im doing wrong but no matter the hot key it just wont go off, have been disabling the profile to pop it and then turn it back on so was just wondering where i might be going wrong or if there is an easier way to go about it.

Thank you.

----------


## Mavmins

Ill take a look once I get home. Quite likely demi banner code got removed as I was focusing on getting the dps rotation right and never put it back in. Not sure about leap, prolly needs to be a macro which is next on my to do list time allowing.

----------


## billybuffalo

Hey Mav, has there been any updates to the destro profile? If so could i get a link to get it?

----------


## Mavmins

only the edit that Nilrem did and thats linked on the main page

Destro is kinda at the bottom of my list atm

----------


## steristumpie

I've literally got the crab itch in my DPS crotch for your Ele shammy profile man ... so anxious for it  :Big Grin: 
When are we gonna see it? :P

Edit: Also, I would be remiss if i didnt thank you for the best Warrior profiles around. You are indeed all that and a slice of cheese.  :Smile:

----------


## Cavalierz24

> I've literally got the crab itch in my DPS crotch for your Ele shammy profile man ... so anxious for it 
> When are we gonna see it? :P
> 
> Edit: Also, I would be remiss if i didnt thank you for the best Warrior profiles around. You are indeed all that and a slice of cheese.


Me too i love the current profile and i cannot wait for the new profile  :Smile:

----------


## sparkyiezz

You truly are an amazing coder, and what tops it off you don't make people pay for your profiles! LOVE YOU!!

----------


## PrettyStandard

Fury profile 10/10 absolutely brilliant. It's even better than I am.

----------


## Cavalierz24

Reason why the profile is not working anymore?

----------


## Mavmins

Which one ? I've not changed anything. You need to use the bug report template on the main page

----------


## sevennsins

for some reason ele profile wont work any more  :Frown:  any news ?

----------


## healzzz

The Ele profile works just fine, what error are you getting?

----------


## Mavmins

just tested both my new version and the old one that was up for DL and they both work fine - try updating PQR for starters

follow the bug report guide on my front page if youre having problems or Im not gonna do anything about it

----------


## Cavalierz24

ok ill do that in a few, when starting up it just cast the two buffs ans does not do the rotation, i will do bug reprt in a few

----------


## Cavalierz24

Noob question, where do i find this bug template

----------


## Mavmins

Page 1, my post says what you need to tell me. But ive just fully tested the profile for 45 mins non stop

----------


## Cavalierz24

ok ill look there
Hmm, it was working fine early in the morning yesterday, and now it won't all my other profiles for other toons work. maybe ill just delete PQR and reinstall all my shit agian. 

Thanks anyways  :Smile:

----------


## Cavalierz24

Well i ****ed my self, deleted everything and cant find the link to ele

lol i never think shit through

----------


## Mavmins

i pm'd you a link to the one you were using

----------


## xxmarlxx

is there anyway i might be able to get the ele profile?

----------


## Cavalierz24

Thanks i got it, it works but there is no configurations, am i doing something wrong? i put both xml files in the shaman folder and the lua file in data

----------


## Cavalierz24

Yeah i am getting the No Configuration Loaded and i have the file in the data folder

----------


## Chinaboy

Do you have PQI? There is nothing wrong with these profiles. Something is not right on your part and did you put the pqr_pqi.lua in the data map aswell?

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

Download that and put it in your wow interface folder

----------


## Cavalierz24

i re downloaded it and it works now idk what the **** was going on

----------


## sevennsins

how would i get you new ele profile Mavmins

----------


## fhdsh

hey mav ,, 
again tanx for ur awesome job 
but i got a problom ,, when i got your new fury profile at 1st , it was work great . but now after 2 weeks that im using it , it stop dpsing when he do CS and it stops ,,
did i do anything wrong for that happening ?

----------


## Mavmins

sounds odd, nothing has changed in the profile so i'd guess it was something at your end - any lua errors ? i'd try reinstalling it and PQI etc

----------


## sevennsins

i can dont have the profile saved no more. ny friend has the same problem

----------


## exaltation

1 - Which profile are you using - Destruction Profile/Nilrem's Destruction Edit
2 - Link me your armory - Level 90 Goblin Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
3 - Link me your talents and glyphs - Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
4 - Describe the problem - With both profiles, it starts to hang and not do anything after it hits a low HP threshold, can't figure out what's causing it.
5 - What were you doing at the time - Does it during any use of the profile, in a raid/timeless isle/dungeon/everywhere.
6 - What boss was it on, does it have any funny mechanics - Does it on both bosses and creatures, the profile won't do anything when the character drops under 40-50% health usually.

----------


## Xiodrade

Nilrem's Rain of Fire manual doesn't seem to work.

----------


## Chinaboy

You have to copy the code from mavis destro to his profile

----------


## Xiodrade

It was missing an "end"... lol

----------


## kuukuu

Elemental is throwing errors about totem re-positioning at me all the sudden when it was working two days ago. Going to do some debugging and see what I can find and if not I'll give you a bug report Mavmins.

----------


## healzzz

what glyphs are you using kuukuu?

----------


## Mavmins

Just reloadui. Does it for me from time to time. Something to do with non horizontal planes im sure.

----------


## messycan

I wish i understood ele shamans.. i just let it do its thing idk what to toggle off on what boxes to check..

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I wish i understood ele shamans.. i just let it do its thing idk what to toggle off on what boxes to check..


Elemental Shaman Guide: 5.4 Edition

Elemental Shaman DPS Guide (WoW MoP 5.4) - Icy Veins

Theres plenty of information available if you're interested in learning new classes ^^

----------


## Xopo

Im still using your arms profile and love it, but recently got my Hellscream weapon on 10M and might try fury now. What skill set up works best with your profile and also is it as easy to use as your arms profile? like with the switching for more targets. Because I love that most about your profiles. no extra shit can all be done with ctrl and alt  :Big Grin:

----------


## darkwingduck2733

Anyone used the warlock profile? What's your feedback?

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mavmins

> Im still using your arms profile and love it, but recently got my Hellscream weapon on 10M and might try fury now. What skill set up works best with your profile and also is it as easy to use as your arms profile? like with the switching for more targets. Because I love that most about your profiles. no extra shit can all be done with ctrl and alt


the arms profile sucks compared to the fury one so if you liked arms you'll love the fury one - thats why the arms one isnt up for DL anymore

----------


## Mavmins

> Anyone used the warlock profile? What's your feedback?
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


works great if you take the time to understand the settings and not post 'omg it doesnt use chaos bolt' etc...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> works great if you take the time to understand the settings and not post 'omg it doesnt use chaos bolt' etc...


Indeed, the best way to see it is to try it out for yourself  :Smile:

----------


## surfman

Mav just wanted to say LOVE your ele and destro warlock profiles




> works great if you take the time to understand the settings and not post 'omg it doesnt use chaos bolt' etc...


If you show some <3 to the warlock would be grateful

----------


## Limo022

Hi Mavmins. Sorry for my English but its very Bad. 

I use your Ele Profil and it. Workshop Great. Thank you for your good Job.

But i search your Resto Profil and i Donau find it.

----------


## Mavmins

i removed resto profile because it wasnt awesome and i didnt have time to work on it, it breaks on malorak because of the absorb shields

----------


## billybuffalo

Is there a coding way to tell your destro profile to hold on to cb's untill i have certain procs, or to only use if i am about to cap embers??? This seems to be the only flaw in the destro profile i can see. Bad timing on chaos bolts. I know i can just tell it to never cast chaos bolts by changing the timer for ds timer...and then just always fire cb's manually but would rather just code it into the profile itself to do both, watch the timer for ds AND in the meantime, watch for certain procs.

Is thee anyone that can help me with this? Im a quick study!

----------


## billybuffalo

> Is there a coding way to tell your destro profile to hold on to cb's untill i have certain procs, or to only use if i am about to cap embers??? This seems to be the only flaw in the destro profile i can see. Bad timing on chaos bolts. I know i can just tell it to never cast chaos bolts by changing the timer for ds timer...and then just always fire cb's manually but would rather just code it into the profile itself to do both, watch the timer for ds AND in the meantime, watch for certain procs.
> 
> Is thee anyone that can help me with this? Im a quick study!




I think i may have figured this out on my own. However, i have run into 1 problem. I simply found the proc ID's I needed, and added them as more "If these are present" reasons to tell the profile to shoot a CB off. It works great. Problem is, it will no longer watch for the CD on Dark soul, and will never pool embers to prepare for it, as long as one of my procs comes up.


Where do i tell it that it still needs to watch for the remaining CD on DS?






```
local Backdraft,_,_,BDStacks = UnitBuffID("player",117896)
local SpellStart, SpellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(113858)
local darksoul = SpellStart + SpellDuration - GetTime()
local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")  
local havoc, _, _, stacks = UnitBuffID( "player", 80240)
local SaveTime = 20
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

if PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_enable then
	SaveTime = PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_value
else
	SaveTime = 0
end


if Targethealth < 20
	or AOE_MODE == true
	or PQR_IsCastingSpell(116858)
	or UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(116858)
	or PQR_IsMoving(0.3) == true
	or darksoul <= SaveTime and UnitPower("player", 14) > 1
	or havoc == nil and Backdraft ~= nil and BDStacks > 2 then
	return false
end

if UnitBuffID("player",113858) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",104993) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",76093) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",125487) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",148897) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",137590) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",114207) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or UnitBuffID("player",138786) ~= nil and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
	or not PQI_MavminsDestruction_EmberSaveChaosBolt_enable and UnitPower("player", 14) > 1
	or havoc ~= nil and stacks == 3 and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1 then 
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116858))) 
	LASTCAST = "ChaosBolt"
  	return true
end
```






And to be completely honest, i am not sure if what i added just totally makes the profile ignore any logic/rules for when to fire chaos bolts. I may have spotted it firing a cb without any of my procs.


Thoughts?

----------


## Chinaboy

Didn't nilrem just do all this with this profile? Or didn't you read that post...

----------


## billybuffalo

> Didn't nilrem just do all this with this profile? Or didn't you read that post...


Nilrems version does nothing but spit out lua errors and stop working. Plus he doesn't fix anything. 

But hey, thanks for being a smartass. Appreciate your help.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nilrems edit works fine for me, no lua errors at all so its strange you get them when I dont.

Post the lua-errors here I think he browses this thread now and then, and maybe we can see whats wrong.

----------


## Smitten

> Nilrems version does nothing but spit out lua errors and stop working. Plus he doesn't fix anything. 
> 
> But hey, thanks for being a smartass. Appreciate your help.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2880479 ([PQR] Mavmins PQR Profiles)

I posted that awhile back when someone asked for it.

Play around with it. Casts CB under procs w/ more than 2 embers up. Easy to change values for that though.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Nilrems edit works fine for me, no lua errors at all so its strange you get them when I dont.
> 
> Post the lua-errors here I think he browses this thread now and then, and maybe we can see whats wrong.




Thanks for the replies. I will post errors when I get home. 


Thanks again

----------


## billybuffalo

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2880479 ([PQR] Mavmins PQR Profiles)
> 
> I posted that awhile back when someone asked for it.
> 
> Play around with it. Casts CB under procs w/ more than 2 embers up. Easy to change values for that though.


Thanks. I'll check this out later as we'll.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Thanks. I'll check this out later as we'll.




Where do i go to change the values for that? I want it to utilize any int proc as long as it has 1 ember to do so, and i still want it to check the cd of ds.

----------


## billybuffalo

> I'll probably write something up in the next couple of days, with a second tab on PQI to select what trinket procs you want to CB under.
> 
> Though I'm at the fiancees house for a couple of weeks, so no promises.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Nvm. Got it done.
> 
> *1. Chaos Bolt under Int Effects*
> ...



None of these new features you speak of are in the PQI interface...

----------


## decaphiltrator

i was using nilrems destruction edit and all it will do is start with conflag spam incinerate and spam conflag whenever it is up i am lvl 85. it will not use any other spell at all.


i do not seem to receive any errors at all but it just wont work correctly i'm sure it has something to do with rotation settings.

----------


## Kloon

OMG... I just found out, that I'm an idiot. Just tried to download the ele profile and wondered why there was no download starting xD
looking forward for the ele profile, you just make an awesome work!

----------


## Ashton187

Destro lock updated profile doesn't use immolate/rain of fire? Among other things.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Destro lock updated profile doesn't use immolate/rain of fire? Among other things.


Um, yeah it does?

----------


## billybuffalo

Fyi, out of the 3 versions of the destro profile, mavmins still out performs the rest.

Nilrems crashes, 4096 will stop as well. I keep having to just use mavmins. I edited mavmins profile to not pool embers for ds, and to fire a cb whenever i get an int proc of some kind, and it does much better..overall cb damage goes way up.

----------


## Ashton187

Um no it doesn't.

I've installed everything correctly. PQR, PQI and the profiles.

I engage the profile on a single target and it spams incinerate and very rarely chaos bolt and conflag.

It also refuses to use rain of fire in any circumstance, pressing left shift, with aoe profile enabled and aoe toggle enabled.

----------


## Mavmins

then for want of a better phrase, "you're doing it wrong" -_-

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think he forgot to put the data-file in the data-folder or something like that.

Im standing at dummies testing the profile just fine now, everything works like it should RoF FnB Immolate etc.

----------


## Chinaboy

Can you maybe post a screenshot of pqi settings without your char name ofc

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ashton I saw your pm but couldnt reply since your inbox is full. 

On the pictures you linked on the folder-structure, everything seems to be in order.

Can you check "enable lua-errors" and see if you get any errors pop up?

----------


## decaphiltrator

i'm getting the exact same issue as ashton187 not sure what the problem is but i get no LUA errors popup and have the exact same issue :S

----------


## Ninjaderp

Try a fresh PQR-install with only this profile in it, and see if the problem persists.

----------


## Ashton187

> Ashton I saw your pm but couldnt reply since your inbox is full. 
> 
> On the pictures you linked on the folder-structure, everything seems to be in order.
> 
> Can you check "enable lua-errors" and see if you get any errors pop up?


Sorry could you please explain how i enable lua-errors please?

Thanks.

----------


## Ashton187

> then for want of a better phrase, "you're doing it wrong" -_-


Data folder:

https://i.imgur.com/gV5cW3B.jpg

Warlock folder:

https://i.imgur.com/wf47Qgu.jpg

Main PQR folder:

https://i.imgur.com/CSFM0hn.jpg

In game settings:

https://i.imgur.com/YZWT9km.jpg

Immolate isn't being cast and rain of fire isn't being cast.

Those are my issues at the moment.

----------


## Mavmins

disable immolate K Threshold and see if that helps

What it is saying atm si that it wont cast immolate unless the mob has over 300K HP

----------


## Ashton187

> disable immolate K Threshold and see if that helps
> 
> What it is saying atm si that it wont cast immolate unless the mob has over 300K HP


Ok so immolate is working now, thank you. 

Havoc with mouseover doesn't seem to work in single target dps or aoe mode toggle. 

Rain of fire still doesn't cast regardless of what i do.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You have to *mouseover* the place you want Rain of Fire, and you obviously have to be in-range of the targets.

----------


## Ashton187

> You have to *mouseover* the place you want Rain of Fire, and you obviously have to be in-range of the targets.


Ok, so i can get rain of fire to work in automatic mode but then it casts it while i'm single target dps'ing.

With regards to the mouseover I'm still not able to get anything to work. AoE mode toggled on, right ctrl pressed or held doesnt trigger rain of fire.

----------


## Ninjaderp

AoE or Singletarget modes have nothing to do with Rain of Fire.

Rain of Fire is activated by you either manually via leftshift mouseover or automated mouseover.

Say you want to keep singletarget on a boss and want to put Rain of Fire up on adds, just hover with the cursor over the adds and hold leftshift.
Say you gonna AoE a pack that lives long, you activate FnB rotation with the keybind and the automatic RoF keybind and mouseover hover the pack.

----------


## Ashton187

> AoE or Singletarget modes have nothing to do with Rain of Fire.
> 
> Rain of Fire is activated by you either manually via leftshift mouseover or automated mouseover.
> 
> Say you want to keep singletarget on a boss and want to put Rain of Fire up on adds, just hover with the cursor over the adds and hold leftshift.
> Say you gonna AoE a pack that lives long, you activate FnB rotation with the keybind and the automatic RoF keybind and mouseover hover the pack.


I understand what mousing over is and how to use it, but when i press or press and hold rc (Right ctrl?) over any mob/mobs it doesn't cast rain of fire.

I just pulled 4 mobs, enabled aoe mode and it started aoe'ing them, but mousing over and pressing rc did not cast rain of fire.

----------


## Ashton187

> AoE or Singletarget modes have nothing to do with Rain of Fire.
> 
> Rain of Fire is activated by you either manually via leftshift mouseover or automated mouseover.
> 
> Say you want to keep singletarget on a boss and want to put Rain of Fire up on adds, just hover with the cursor over the adds and hold leftshift.
> Say you gonna AoE a pack that lives long, you activate FnB rotation with the keybind and the automatic RoF keybind and mouseover hover the pack.


I understand what mousing over is and how to use it, but when i press or press and hold rc (Right ctrl?) over any mob/mobs it doesn't cast rain of fire.

I just pulled 4 mobs, enabled aoe mode and it started aoe'ing them, but mousing over and pressing rc did not cast rain of fire.

Havoc mouseover is working, which is why this is odd.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I read something about American keyboards not being able to use Right Ctrl/Alt as a modifier in PQR, otherwise I have no idea.

----------


## Chinaboy

Why don't you read the keybinding on your pqi screenshot. Right CTRL activate AOE mode that is Fire and brimstone ( immolate and incinerate), Right ALT activate auto RoF where your mouse is when you have more than 50% mana. LEFT shift ( LEFT ) use Rain of Fire where you mouse is. Anything else? For havoc put you mouse on the target and use Left control.

So right CTRL doesn't activate rain of fire for you

----------


## Ashton187

> I read something about American keyboards not being able to use Right Ctrl/Alt as a modifier in PQR, otherwise I have no idea.


So i've found the issue.

Basically rain of fire manual mode is bound to right control, pressing right control on my keyboard doesnt work......pressing mouse button 4 does....i have no idea why. Lol!

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Erm someone mid point me to his ele shaman profile download ? I cant seem to find it :/

----------


## Mavmins

its gone because i have a new version, but i dont feel like giving it out yet because i dont want anyone selling it because its better than the old one

actually you can have the old one

http://dl.dropbox.com/s/9ozxpvgtnk4o...sElemental.zip

----------


## billybuffalo

> then for want of a better phrase, "you're doing it wrong" -_-


LMAO too funny

----------


## decaphiltrator

thats the only profile i have i dont got no aoe 1 >.>

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

> its gone because i have a new version, but i dont feel like giving it out yet because i dont want anyone selling it because its better than the old one
> 
> actually you can have the old one
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/s/9ozxpvgtnk4o...sElemental.zip


Thank you !  :Smile:

----------


## expunge

> thats the only profile i have i dont got no aoe 1 >.>


My brain hurts after reading this comment.

----------


## steristumpie

im really so psyched for your new ele profile, but i can understand your reasoning  :Frown: 

any chance we'll at least be seeing a new profile for ele by you in probablyengine?

----------


## Mavmins

> im really so psyched for your new ele profile, but i can understand your reasoning 
> 
> any chance we'll at least be seeing a new profile for ele by you in probablyengine?


Yeah maybe if I get time. Making an enhancement one atm to test it out

----------


## qcorn

mavmins, what happened to the arms pve profile?

----------


## Mavmins

It wasnt very good so I deleted it

----------


## fhdsh

hey Mav .. where i can get ur ele profile man?

----------


## supermann

http://dl.dropbox.com/s/9ozxpvgtnk4o...sElemental.zip

There u go :Cool:

----------


## Workingit

Hey Mavim.. I read that you deleted the Arm's Profile... Is it completely gone? or there a chance you still have? I used it in PvP actually and worked amazing as long as you were able to use the pause key correctly with some Burst macros... 

Be awesome if It could be found.. please and Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Holy shit I just tried your prot warr profile and it is KICK ASS. Nice work.

----------


## phazeshifta

Hey Mavmins,

The rotation data file for pqi seems to be missing from the prot profile.

Downloading the profile from pqr doesn't grab the data file.

----------


## aeonz

Will the Elemental Profile be updated for 5.4 any time soon?

----------


## aeonz

Also I'm getting this when trying out the Fury Profile -

<PQR> DPS 5.4 Enabled.
<PQR Error> You're missing PQR_PQI.lua - It's required to run the profile! The Rotation has been halted.
<PQR> DPS 5.4 Disabled.

Where do I get the PQR_PQI.lua?

----------


## t4c

how do I change thge heroic leap to middle mouse button or something?

----------


## Enuma

> Also I'm getting this when trying out the Fury Profile -
> 
> <PQR> DPS 5.4 Enabled.
> <PQR Error> You're missing PQR_PQI.lua - It's required to run the profile! The Rotation has been halted.
> <PQR> DPS 5.4 Disabled.
> 
> Where do I get the PQR_PQI.lua?


<PQR Error> You're missing PQR_PQI.lua - It's required to run the profile! The Rotation has been halted. - it means that you need PQR Interface addon, or for short PQI as this profile require that addon.

Here is the download link:
PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

Once you download it
1. extract it 
2. Put PQR_PQI.lua in your PQR>Data folder
3. Put PQInterface folder in your WoW>Interface>addons folder
4. Log into the game, toggle PQInterface addon on, log with character and whola! its working!  :Smile: 




> Hey Mavmins,
> 
> The rotation data file for pqi seems to be missing from the prot profile.
> 
> Downloading the profile from pqr doesn't grab the data file.


and for you too.. just download PQI and follow install instructions above, PQI data file belongs to PQI addon, *you need to have them both installed so that your profiles, which require PQI, can work*. Its not provided in the download file as its not part of the profile rather its a part of addon it self.
Mavmins is not obligated to provide you with PQI addon in his profile as hes not author of it and on top of that most of profiles nowdays require PQI so its good to have it.  :Smile:  




> how do I change thge heroic leap to middle mouse button or something?


As for you, when you open PQI settings for profile in bigger, settings, window there are arrows left and right on top of the window, by pressing arrow to the right you will be moved to keybinding settings window. I havent played much with it so im not quite sure is there option to bind something to MMB.

Tip: You should not have same keys binded for more than one keybind. Before you select new keybind you should unselect old one.

Hope that i managed to help you guys, if you have any more questions feel free to ask  :Smile: 

Edit: Mavmins, lad, you should at least mention (if not powercolor it) that your profiles require PQI so they can work. Beside that, ill be testing your Warr profiles. I havent had time to play much today, but you can expect feedback these days. So far they are pulling good numbers, so whatever you do keep it up!  :Smile:

----------


## noladrew

I'm using the Destro profile... Might just be me, but its not using Chaos Bolt at all =/ maybe im doing something wrong.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Check the PQI settings, you can set it to pool embers until Dark Soul is active, then you can use left alt to activate Dark Soul and it will cast Chaos Bolts.

Its all in the PQI-settings.

----------


## Mavmins

> Edit: Mavmins, lad, you should at least mention (if not powercolor it) that your profiles require PQI so they can work. Beside that, ill be testing your Warr profiles. I havent had time to play much today, but you can expect feedback these days. So far they are pulling good numbers, so whatever you do keep it up!


I did have a glorious post on the main page telling people loads of information, where to get PQI etc etc how the profiles worked in more but...........




> I'm using the Destro profile... Might just be me, but its not using Chaos Bolt at all =/ maybe im doing something wrong.



I got so annoyed with stuff like this, when in the preceeding what 20 pages this question must've been answered about 10 times I gave up, and decided that no matter how many instructions I write, people don't read it.

----------


## billybuffalo

> I did have a glorious post on the main page telling people loads of information, where to get PQI etc etc how the profiles worked in more but...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so annoyed with stuff like this, when in the preceeding what 20 pages this question must've been answered about 10 times I gave up, and decided that no matter how many instructions I write, people don't read it.




Some people just flat out dont read.


People, all of Mavmins profiles use PQI, AND IT IS CLEARLY STATED ON FIRST PAGE. So open your eyes, quit being lazy, and read. OR, learn to do your toons rotation all by yourself you lazy varmints!

----------


## noladrew

> Check the PQI settings, you can set it to pool embers until Dark Soul is active, then you can use left alt to activate Dark Soul and it will cast Chaos Bolts.
> 
> Its all in the PQI-settings.


Ok i have that part down. Is there a way to have it cast chaos bolts at say 30 embers instead of capping at 40 and waiting for dark soul to come up again?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I think you can set the ember pooling amount yourself manually inside the PQInterface.

----------


## shodnorse

> go into ability editor, then open my shaman abilities and open the -- pause -- ability
> 
> and remove the bottom check, something like unit can attack ("target","player") or something and see if that fixes it


Thx Mavmins! seem to be it helped, will check more

----------


## shodnorse

Hi Mavmins, 

unfortunatelly I still have the same issues. For example when some adds on me and I got some significant damage, the rotation switches to "survival' mode, stops and shows: "--pause-- [Suvival] Stone Bulwark Totem"... that is it... nothing happining further until I heal my self by Healing Surge... Once my HP is restored (I haven't noticed up to what level) - the rotation continue automatically. 

So, that are my findings. Please advice how to fix these problems? 

BR,
shod

----------


## Mavmins

Ise astral shift.... no seriously. I just cant work out the peoblem with stone bulwark and ive looked alot

----------


## Erikrsson

Hey there dear Mavmins, 

I have a question about your destro PVE profile. Is it optimal, or it needs some major tweaking? I do realize that you said it needs some work, but that doesn't really tell me anything - it could require just some minor tweaks like 500-1000 dps more, or some major stuff that will render your dps to be 20-30k higher.

----------


## Mavmins

couldn't honestly tell you, i wrote it so long ago. it is functional and works, but doesnt follow simcraft so it could be better, not much help sorry but i dont play warlock anymore

----------


## Erikrsson

> couldn't honestly tell you, i wrote it so long ago. it is functional and works, but doesnt follow simcraft so it could be better, not much help sorry but i dont play warlock anymore


Alright, thank you very much for your answer. I'm definitely going to use your Fury profile once I get it to 90... as I assume it doesn't quite work for levelling characters, does it?

----------


## snopoke

Anyone else notice that sometimes the ele shammy profile doesn't attack and then you have to start stop the profile for it to work?

----------


## lepdzor

Has anybody tested the fury profile against Replikator's paid one?

----------


## Mavmins

Yep. Save your money. ~2k dps diff over 100M dmg which is RNG

----------


## SprayPlaster

I think this is due to my high latency but I find that the destro rotation to be a bit slow. The spells don't really get "spammed", as in it doesn't queue the next spell while the current spell is still being casted and only cast it when the current one is done casted. Anyone can help me with this issue? Other profiles for other casters don't really have the same problem, so I'm not sure what's different. I looked at the time delay and it's already set to 0.

----------


## decaphiltrator

Nilrems edit destro profile stops everything when hero is used?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Nilrems edit destro profile stops everything when hero is used?


Remove Jade Serpent Potion from the rotation editor.

----------


## valver

having issue with this rotation after patch and updating pqr...is this working for anyone else?

----------


## Cavalierz24

Any word on the new ele?

----------


## t4c

Hi,

I have asked this before but never got a good reply. I want to change the heroic leap to middle mouse button but im not sure how.

any advice appreciated!!!

----------


## scrapbot

any word on your enhance shaman profile...really lik your ele one still works well for being a patch behind

----------


## Mavmins

enhancement one is available on the PE website, I have the same thing in PQR i just didnt release it

----------


## galifar

Best prot and fury profile ever! Will you update it in WoD? :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

if I'm still playing WoW and have time I might - I don't get to play my warrior much atm.

----------


## waaarior

Hey man, great fury profile.

I just got 1 question.

How do i change between single target and aoe .

And do u need to pop ur own cooldowns or are there some hotkeys that i can use.

I might have overlooked it if u already said it somewhere.

----------


## Mavmins

In PQInterface when you load the rotation click the > arrow at the top by the name and it will move to the hotkeys page - on there set a key to 'Increase Traget Toggle' and 'Decrease Target Toggle' the profile has 1, 2, 3 and 5+ targets if i remember properly which is what SimC 541-2 says

you can also set a key to enable / disable CDs in the same bit of PQI

----------


## shuklu

Any news on the "new" elemental profile?

----------


## Mavmins

its been finished for ages but i dont play elemental atm so i benched it. the people who tested it for me have it. I dont really have any plans to release it whilst there are paid PvE profile makers on OC

----------


## scrapbot

yeah sorry someone saw fit to steal your stuff and charge for it....but thanks for the PE tip I got in this thread gonna have to start playing with that havn't had the time to sit down and get it all working

----------


## Cavalierz24

> Any news on the "new" elemental profile?





> its been finished for ages but i dont play elemental atm so i benched it. the people who tested it for me have it. I dont really have any plans to release it whilst there are paid PvE profile makers on OC


I am so sad to hear this, was checking this thread religiously for the release  :Frown:  got sick a week ago and felt better today hopped on PC to see this lol  :Frown: 
Well i truly hope you decide to release it someday.

----------


## Xopo

Ok I tested, this with the Replikator's profile. Now I just used the basic rotation and nothing else. I use all my cd's , shatters, and other part of it myself. Just on the basic rotation for the target dummy, Rep's profile did about 60K more dps than yours. Your profile likes to pool alot more than his but his just keeps the bare minimum on rage. which in turn had a higher dps out put.
Im currently ilvl 570 so that 60K could be misstruded by procs and such so Ill cut some off and say overall your about 40-30k less than Reps profile. 
That is great especially since this profile is free. Keep up the good work man

----------


## Mavmins

with CDs or not there is no chance your test is correct in my mind and everyone else whos tested it against his paid ones for me has them tied - it is a perfect simcraft implementation, so unless hes improved on simcraft by 40k which I know he hasnt I dont think you tested it correctly in all honesty

if you are using a lot of things manually you cant compare them because you are intorducing the human random factor when I spent a lot of time making sure the rage is dumped properly at the right time and during the right CDs, so the fact you might sit on CDs manually will save rage and not use it amongst other things

----------


## Mavmins

in fact, if anyone else can test it and proves it is indeed 40k behind, ill just delete it cause it sucks, end of

----------


## Smitten

> in fact, if anyone else can test it and proves it is indeed 40k behind, ill just delete it cause it sucks, end of


Friend of mine plays his alt warrior in a 14/14H guild using your profile. Never had a complaint.

----------


## nilojose

Dont know if somebody make a reply on it, but the warloc destro profile stop after a wile. Beside that the profile is the best i have try. Thanx!

----------


## precise83

Mavmins please release your new ele profile :-)

----------


## Mavmins

I tell you what, when there are no mentioned of paid profiles in the first 2 pages of this forum section, including signature blocks, I'll release it.

----------


## supermann

> I tell you what, when there are no mentioned of paid profiles in the first 2 pages of this forum section, including signature blocks, I'll release it.


we have to create "some" new threads... ;-) (joke)

Maybe u can go down 2 one page ?
So we can look every morning like @ christmas ? :-)

----------


## precise83

I was so tired of the game until i found pqr, and then the first profile I got was your ele shaman one. It made lfr not as horrible, and the game just more fun in general. I'm willing to wait til your ready to put it out. Hopefully its soon though  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

Fury:


You have random rage checks that shouldn't be in there, wild strike, execute and another spell.

Here is the execute I use for the 4pc
if (UnitBuffID("player",144442) ~= nil and health >= 20 and UnitPower("player") > 70) 
or (UnitBuffID("player",144442) ~= nil and health < 20) or UnitPower("player") > 70
or ttd < 12 or UnitDebuffID("target",86346,"PLAYER") ~= nil then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(530 :Cool: ,"target")
return true
end

edit: Noticed a few spells are in the wrong order.

Impending victory should be rage >= 10 or proc

actions.two_targets+=/bloodthirst,cycle_targets=1,if=dot.deep_wounds.remains<5
has colossus smash id

----------


## Xopo

Anyone have mavmins old arms profile? or maybe mav himself does? got a new comp and dont have it anymore. I just want to use it as my base to tweak and such for arms os  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mavmins

> Fury:
> 
> 
> You have random rage checks that shouldn't be in there, wild strike, execute and another spell.
> 
> Here is the execute I use for the 4pc
> if (UnitBuffID("player",144442) ~= nil and health >= 20 and UnitPower("player") > 70) 
> or (UnitBuffID("player",144442) ~= nil and health < 20) or UnitPower("player") > 70
> or ttd < 12 or UnitDebuffID("target",86346,"PLAYER") ~= nil then
> ...


cant see any range checks in wild strike or execute - not in the single target rotation anyway
impending victory is implemented as --impending_victory,if=enabled&target.health.pct>=20&cooldown.colossus_smash.remai ns>=2 no mention of procs in simcraft as the time i implemented it
execute doesnt need a proc check, itll go off it the 4pc procs anyway --execute,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up|rage>70|target.time_to_die<12

anf i fixed the CS id for deep wounds  :Smile: 

the abilities were in the right order at the time i implemented it, i think SimC has updated twice since then but i dont have time to go through it

----------


## averykey

> cant see any range checks in wild strike or execute - not in the single target rotation anyway
> impending victory is implemented as --impending_victory,if=enabled&target.health.pct>=20&cooldown.colossus_smash.remai ns>=2 no mention of procs in simcraft as the time i implemented it
> execute doesnt need a proc check, itll go off it the 4pc procs anyway --execute,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up|rage>70|target.time_to_die<12
> 
> anf i fixed the CS id for deep wounds 
> 
> the abilities were in the right order at the time i implemented it, i think SimC has updated twice since then but i dont have time to go through it


it does need a proc check, what if colossus smash is down or your rage is less than 70? it doesn't go off, pqr moves on farther down the list.
bloodsurge makes wild strike free, you have a rage check on it.

simcraft doesn't mention the impending victory proc because they can't sim it correctly, its less damage if you miss a proc.

simcraft is supposed to update later this week.

edit:

you should put a check for storm bolt on colossus smash, so you don't miss any storm bolts.

local goakSTART, goakDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(107570)
if (goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION >= 5) and IsPlayerSpell(107570) == true then return false end

a check in bladestorm as well if you have cs up and stormbolt hasn't gone off yet

if UnitDebuffID("target",86346,"player") ~= nil and IsPlayerSpell(107570) == true then
if PQR_SpellAvailable(107570) then
return false
end
end

----------


## Mavmins

Well its just a SimC implementation as it was at the time. Anyone is free to edit anything, I don't play warrior much at all. The storm bolt check for CS is tier dependent
I won't be changing anything before WoD as I don't even have any wow game time atm

That and I don't make PQR profiles anymore, I moved to PE instead. Less people copying stuff and selling it. Paid profiles killed PQR for me so I won't be back.

now im back on my pc i can reply to this in a bit mroe detail

Storm bolt has 2 implementations, the first is --storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.up&debuff.colossus_smash.up as my profile auto detects whether or not you have the eye of galakras or not, if you dont have it, then you dont line it up with CS

Impending victory will go off proc or not at the bottom of the single target rotation, waste of a GCD to use it higher up

i removed bladestorm from the single target rotation as on most fights its better to not use it there and save for add phases

each ability in the profile has the simcraft line it implements commented out at the top and at the time i made it, it was 100% spot on
but like i said, anyone can change it if simcraft updates but i won't be

----------


## Soapbox

> Well its just a SimC implementation as it was at the time. Anyone is free to edit anything, I don't play warrior much at all. The storm bolt check for CS is tier dependent
> I won't be changing anything before WoD as I don't even have any wow game time atm
> 
> That and I don't make PQR profiles anymore, I moved to PE instead. Less people copying stuff and selling it. Paid profiles killed PQR for me so I won't be back.
> 
> now im back on my pc i can reply to this in a bit mroe detail
> 
> Storm bolt has 2 implementations, the first is --storm_bolt,if=enabled&buff.cooldown_reduction.up&debuff.colossus_smash.up as my profile auto detects whether or not you have the eye of galakras or not, if you dont have it, then you dont line it up with CS
> 
> ...


meh

Cooldowns are not synced properly: Colossus Smash is being casted in a manner that it is missing Storm Bolts. Add a check in Colossus Smash to make sure Storm bolts CD will allow it to fit in the CS window

For the opener check out icy veins, they have a good guide for this as yours its not using any sort of strategy to align certain cooldowns with each other, or improve the synergy(Skull Banner and Recklessness mainly)

Look into Glyph of raging wind

Your Fillers and rage pooling outside of CS can use some work, as well as priorities within CS. (Hint: if you change Heroic Strikes "Cancel Chanel" to true it will be able to cram a lot more of them into a CS window)

GL

----------


## Mavmins

meh x2 10 chars


just to clarify for everyone - i cant update these profiles atm because of time - they are free - do what you want with them - modify - tweak - just reshare if you make them better please

----------


## Chinaboy

Any1 knows how to add thok stop cast on the lock profile?

----------


## billybuffalo

> Any1 knows how to add thok stop cast on the lock profile?


Best idea i have for you is to get nilrems affliction profile, and look for it in there.

----------


## Chinaboy

> Best idea i have for you is to get nilrems affliction profile, and look for it in there.


I got that but do i copy the whole thing in ability editor and it works? I got 0 coding experience  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## billybuffalo

> I got that but do i copy the whole thing in ability editor and it works? I got 0 coding experience


Kinda... Some changes Re needed. U can copy paste the boss checks from nils and create boss checks on mavmins. Paste all in there.

At the top of nils it says "if pqi_nilremsaffliction blah blah, change that to mavminsdestruction.....then if u look in nilrems data file, u will find about 2/3 way down it says boss mods ...copy that snippit and paste that into mavmins data file....


No promises.. But i think that will add boss mod option in pqi for mavmins.... Just remember everything u change incase that doesnt work..  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

> Any1 knows how to add thok stop cast on the lock profile?



forgot what his cast is called

local CurrentCast = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if CurrentCast == "thoksspell" then
return true
end

ability name:cancel cast
actions: /stopcasting


edit: for nazgrim (UnitDebuffID("player", 143494) == nil and UnitBuffID("target", 143593))

----------


## yarogg

I don't think the Prot AOE rotation is that good in raid settings when you have high dps people it is loosing threat very quickly..

----------


## Mavmins

i can't believe anyone is still using PQR :E feel free to change whatever you like, I don't even have it on my pc anymore

----------


## kuukuu

> i can't believe anyone is still using PQR :E feel free to change whatever you like, I don't even have it on my pc anymore


I guess people really hate their accounts? It does seem rather silly when we know they can detect it.

----------


## Mavmins

Any interest in me doing any new profiles for PE ? im not subbed anymore but now i see that PE is back im tempted to make some new ones if theres interest. Free profiles OFC

----------


## abndrew82

Would be great, always nice to have options and good profiles

----------


## almazqwe

6.1.2 19865 ?

----------

